# AMD tritt mit dem Bulldozer zum Kampf gegen den i7 an



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

(Danke für die Fehlerkorrektur im Titel )

AMD ist derzeit nicht in der Lage mit seinen momentanen Prozessoren mit der Intel Core i7-Serie (Sandy-Bridge) zu konkurrieren.
Mit der nächsten Generation mit Bulldozer-basierten Chips soll sich das ändern und somit bläst AMD zum Angriff.
X-bit labs soll ein Dokument von AMD gesehen haben, das behauptet, dass AMD's FX-Serie ein vollwertiger Rivale gegen Intels Core i7 2600-Serie werden wird.
AMD gibt an, dass unter anderem die Vorteile bei mehr übertakteten Kernen, mehr Kerne, Dual-Grafik und Open CL/GPU Computing und mehr sein werden. (Siehe Grafik)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Ende des Jahres erwartet AMD, dass mehr als 10% seiner Produkte auf den Bulldozer-Kernen mit AM3+-Form-Faktor basieren werden.
Die Zambezi-CPU's werden mit den kompatiblen AMD900-Chipsätze im zweiten Quartal 2011 vorgestellt.

Laut X-Bit labs wollte sich AMD nicht zu dieser News äußern.

Quelle: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ight_Core_i7_Sandy_Bridge_with_Bulldozer.html


----------



## MG42 (14. März 2011)

Super dass AMD den Anschluss geschafft hat.
Die Folgen die Preise für AMD Prozessoren steigen merklich an, sicher nicht über grIntel Niveau, aber spürbar, schließlich muss AMD auch mal wieder Gewinne einfahren und da ist dann nichts mehr mit Schnäppchen aus der Portokasse.


----------



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

Da muss man beachten dass damit der Systempreis angegeben ist, ich denke mal Mobo + Ram + CPU 
Aba wenn die ganzen verschiedenen CPU's der Knaller werden denk ich gehts AMD ja umsatzmäßig nich schlecht 
Vorrausgesetzt jemand kauf die Dinger...
Bis Juli sinds ja noch 3 Monate, heisst: abwarten und Tee rauchen ähm ich meinte Tee trinken


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

Das ist doch nicht neu , aber ich freue mich 
Hatte seit AMD Duron von jedem Typ eine CPU .. 

AMD 4 Ever


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

AMD hat 0,0 nix geschafft, weil nämlich noch Sandy Bridge E mit 6 und 8 Kernen kommt, welcher den Bulldozer in dem Fall mal wieder in Grund und Boden stampfen wird.  Mit 8 Kernen gegen einen Quad-Core ist keine große Leistung.


----------



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> AMD hat 0,0 nix geschafft, weil nämlich noch Sandy Bridge E mit 6 und 8 Kernen kommt, welche den Bulldozer in dem Fall mal wieder in Grund und Boden stampfen.  Mit 8 Kernen gegen einen Quad-Core ist keine große Leistung.


Hast du sogar die Benches vom Zambezi?  Ich denk mal du bist nur n Intel-Freak 
Ohne Daten und Fakten kommst bei mir nicht an


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mit 8 Kernen gegen einen Quad-Core ist keine große Leistung.


4/8 Kerne mit 8 Threads gegen einen 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads. Ein synthetischer Benchmark macht da keine Unterschiede. Von daher trifft der Vegrleich 8 gegen 4 Kerne nicht zu. 

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Headologic schrieb:


> Erklärs mir mal, hast du sogar die Benches vom Zambezi?  Ich denk mal du bist nur n Intel-Freak


 
Das soll sein in dem Fall, dass das was oben steht richtig ist. Ist das absolute Top Modell, von dem in deiner News die Rede ist nur so schnell wie ein 2600K, ist das ein absoluter Mega-Fail.  Leider ist das Tatsache, wie kann man sich das noch schönreden? Ich habe mit Bulldozer ein Pendant erwartet, dass wenigstens den Hexa-Cores von Intel das Wasser reichen kann ... und jetzt das! 

Es sollen 8 Kerne gegen 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading sein. Das ist für mich kein Erfolg.


----------



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

Wie schon daStash erwähnte, sollte dir eig bewusst sein dass Intel mit SMT zusätzliche Threads simuliert. Sprich: Intel 4 Kern = 8 Threads, und AMD macht das eben mit 4 Kerne auch 8 Threads aber mit CMT, von daher Quatsch.
AMD hatte nie wirkich sinnlose/ falsche Angaben gemacht, daher traue ich das denen auch zu, ein BD wid auf jeden Fall angeschafft


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Laut AMD ist Bulldozer ein vollwertiger Octa-Core und wird auch so beworben ... also nichts mit 4 Kernen und CMT ...

Tatsache ist auch dann immer noch, dass Bulldozer weder für Hexa noch für Octa-Cores von Intel eine Gefahr darstellt. Das wäre ein noch höherer Rückstand als heute schon!


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das soll sein in dem Fall, dass das was oben steht richtig ist. Ist das absolute Top Modell, von dem in deiner News die Rede ist nur so schnell wie ein 2600K, ist das ein absoluter Mega-Fail.  Leider ist das Tatsache, wie kann man sich das noch schönreden? Ich habe mit Bulldozer ein Pendant erwartet, dass wenigstens den Hexa-Cores von Intel das Wasser reichen kann ... und jetzt das!
> 
> Es sollen 8 Kerne gegen 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading sein. Das ist für mich kein Erfolg.


4 Module mit 8 Integer Kerne sind aber äquivalent zu 4 Kernen+Hyperthreading und die Bulldozer sind Pendants zu den jetzigen SB´s, da die 8 Kerner von Intel erst frühestens im Herbst/ Ende 2011 erscheinen werden und dann auch in einem ganz anderen Preissegment angeordnet sind.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Laut AMD ist Bulldozer ein vollwertiger Octa-Core und wird auch so beworben ... also nichts mit 4 Kernen und CMT ...
> 
> Tatsache ist auch dann immer noch, dass Bulldozer weder für Hexa noch für Octa-Cores von Intel eine Gefahr darstellt. Das wäre ein noch höherer Rückstand als heute schon!



Vielleicht solltest du mal beachten das eine Intel CPU 5x teurer als eine vergleichbare AMD CPU ist, bei den Boards siehts nicht anders aus.. von dem her würde ich AMD nicht so herabputzen, lass dir nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen..


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das soll sein in dem Fall, dass das was oben steht richtig ist. Ist das absolute Top Modell, von dem in deiner News die Rede ist nur so schnell wie ein 2600K, ist das ein absoluter Mega-Fail.  Leider ist das Tatsache, wie kann man sich das noch schönreden? Ich habe mit Bulldozer ein Pendant erwartet, dass wenigstens den Hexa-Cores von Intel das Wasser reichen kann ... und jetzt das!
> 
> Es sollen 8 Kerne gegen 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading sein. Das ist für mich kein Erfolg.


 Mixed_up, sag mir mal bitte auch nur EINEN Punkt, an dem du was aus der Grafik über die Leistungsfähigkeit erfährst? (Außer den Randkommentaren)

Eben keine. Da sind die KOSTEN eines Systems gegen die CPUs aufgetragen von AMD und Intel. Die Aussagen über die Leistung ist REINE Spekulation...

Kann so sein, muss aber nicht so sein, und vor allem aus DER Grafik zu sagen, das der 4 Modul BD nicht schneller ist als ein 2600k, oder nur kaum, ist hahnebüchen....

Sorry Leute lernt mal bitte Grafiken richtig zu lesen, ohne sich dazu Sachen aus den Fingern zu ziehen, sondern allein auf die Fakten verlassen.

Von daher:  und abwarten.


----------



## Adam West (14. März 2011)

@topic (und @mixxed up)
ist es nicht eigentlich total wurst, wieviel kerne gegen wieviele kerne antreten? Maßgeblich ist doch hier einfach nur der Preis. Wenn z.B. ein AMD Achtkerner für 250 € @ gegen einen Intel 4 Kerner für 800€ antritt und AMD dann gewinnt, ist das absolut vertretbar für MICH, denn für mich also Otto Normal Verbraucher gilt einfach nur der Preis in der Verbindung mit der Leistung!

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

@Adam West
Richtig und diese Überlegung ist auch maßgeblich für das Gros der Käufer.
Entscheidend ist: Wieviel Leistung bekomme ich für den Betrag X

MfG


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. März 2011)

Naja, das kann man wohl sehen wie man will, aber AMD ist doch auch nicht blöde!

Wenn man auch nur eine Chance sehen würde, die CPUs teuer zu verkaufen, dann würde man diese auch ausnutzen. Da es bei CPUs ja in der Regel um die reine Leistung geht, liese sich Schlußfolgern das 4BD Module etwa den i7 2600k entsprechen. Natürlich nur wenn die Angaben alle stimmen und hier nicht gemogelt wird. 

Aber sas ist doch auch in etwa das was inzwischen Allen erwartet wird oder nicht?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

Die AMDs waren schon immer günstiger ist einfach so, 
Mein Bruder hat einen I7 und der ist schon recht schnell im Vergleich zu meinem AMD X4 955BE, jedoch laufen bei mir auch alle Games auf FULL total flüssig ohne je einen Ruckler. Wieso also viel Geld ausgeben, wenn die Leistung nicht mal ausgereizt wird?

Er hat in einem 3d Animationsstudio gearbeitet und sogar dort setzen sie neuerdings auf AMD (rendering). So schlecht können sie also nicht sein..

Die Fusion von AMD und Radeon war sicher auch nicht unbedacht, bald gibts eh Chips mit CPU und Grafikchip vereint, da kann man was erwarten

Was ich aber als grössten Vorteil finde ist das wenn jemand 1 Intel CPU kauft, kann ich mir davon 4 AMD CPUs von 4 Generationen kaufen, somit lässt sichs über das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss wohl nicht streiten


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. März 2011)

Das Problem ist doch das hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.  

Wenn du einen sinnvollen Vergleich haben willst, dann musst du auch CPUs vergleichen die etwa auf einen Niveau sind. Und dann sind die Preisunterschiede noch vorhanden, aber beiweiten nicht mehr 1 zu 4! Das Highend unverhältnismäßig teuer ist, ist doch jeden klar. Und das AMD das auch gut kann, haben sie mit den FX auch schon mal gezeigt!


----------



## Cinnayum (14. März 2011)

Headologic schrieb:


> Wie schon daStash erwähnte, sollte dir eig bewusst sein dass Intel mit SMT zusätzliche Threads simuliert. Sprich: Intel 4 Kern = 8 Threads, und AMD macht das eben mit 4 Kerne auch 8 Threads aber mit CMT, von daher Quatsch.


 
Es werden keine Threads simuliert. Die werden tatsächlich ausgeführt... Dem BS wird ein zusätzlicher Kern vorgegaukelt.

Ich bin nicht voreingenommen den beiden Herstellern gegenüber (benutze C2D, i7 (Nehalem), Ph II X3 und X4), aber ich glaube nicht, dass BD den Rückstand auf Intel komplett aufholen kann.

Intel hat die 6- und 8-Kerner pünktlich genug fertig, um sie spätestens zum Launch des BD auf den Markt zu schmeißen, oder zumindest für die nahe Zukunft in Aussicht zu stellen.

Deine Hater-Signatur spricht natürlich Bände btw....


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

Cinnyum, die 6/8 Kern SBs kommen frühestens im Q3. Vor einer Verfügbarkeit, die über so Späßen wie 10 CPUs für ganz Europa liegen, ist nicht vor Q4 zu rechnen. (Zumindest für die Server-CPUs wird dies sehr sicher so sein. Bei den Desktop CPUs kann, muss es aber nicht früher bereits eine bessere Verfügbarkeit geben)


----------



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

> Deine Hater-Signatur spricht natürlich Bände btw....


Sind doch nur gesuchte Witze ^^ über AMD hab ich keine gefunden


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

i7 2600k --> 259€ = 360$
Board ----> 140€ = 195$
Ram -----> 80€ = 112$

sind dann 667$ , das Passt dann ungefähr mit der schablone ... in diesen Bereich wird dann auch der BD sein antlitz Feiern .



Headologic schrieb:


> Sind doch nur gesuchte Witze ^^ über AMD hab ich keine gefunden



AMD Witze gibt es auch ... zb. AMD: *A*chtung*M*üll*D*rin ...


----------



## Bennz (14. März 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal beachten das eine Intel CPU 5x teurer als eine vergleichbare AMD CPU ist, bei den Boards siehts nicht anders aus.. von dem her würde ich AMD nicht so herabputzen, lass dir nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen..


 
na son schice hab ich lange nicht mehr gehört, you made my day 
amd 1100t = 195 inkl vesand
intel 2600k = 260 inkl versand

also ich sehe da den unterschied vom Preis, des der Intel 5x Teurer ist.
Board habsch nen fetten 100 fürs p8p67 gezahlt, bei der austatung darf nen Mb von AMD nur nen 20er kosten.


----------



## x-up (14. März 2011)

Ich warte auf die ersten Test der neuen AMD.

Würde mir gerne mal wieder einen flotten AMD-PC zusammenstellen.

Ich liebäugle auch schon mit einem Phenom II X1090, aber nach dieser Meldung heute warte ich jetzt nochmal ab.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> na son schice hab ich lange nicht mehr gehört, you made my day
> amd 1100t = 195 inkl vesand
> intel 2600k = 260 inkl versand
> 
> ...


 
Das wollte ich gerade sagen, für meinen i5 2500K habe ich 220 € bezahlt. Für meinen alten 955 BE allerdings ebenfalls 220 €. Man sieht absolut nirgendwo was mit 5x teurer, außer bei den absoluten Topmodellen, und die wischen mit AMD CPUs so dermaßen den Boden, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.


Ob nun ein vollwertiger Octa-Core oder eben 4 Kerne mit CMT oder wie auch immer ... das was mich an der ganzen Sache stört ist doch, dass Sandy Bridge E vollkommen ohne Konkurenz ist, was wirklich und wahrhaftig bedeutet, dass AMD *noch weiter zurück* ist als heute schon.


----------



## Adam West (14. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.
> 
> Wenn du einen sinnvollen Vergleich haben willst, dann musst du auch CPUs vergleichen die etwa auf einen Niveau sind.



Ebend das ist es doch. Man muss sich bei dieser Diskussion ersteinmal entscheiden, über welches Niveau man spricht. Preisniveau?Spezifikationen(Technologie)?Alter?Leistungsniveau? P/L Niveau usw...

Man kann sich nur getrennt über diese Dinge unterhalten, niemals im Zusammenhang zueinander. Wie ich vorhin schon erwähnte, Alle anderen Specs sind egal, wenn P/L stimmt, für jemand wie mich. Für andere ist Alter egal, solange P/L stimmt. Für andere ist der Preis egal, da sie was neues wollen... usw...

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ob nun ein vollwertiger Octa-Core oder eben 4 Kerne mit CMT oder wie auch immer ... das was mich an der ganzen Sache stört ist doch, dass Sandy Bridge E vollkommen ohne Konkurenz ist



Sehe ich auch so. Ein wenig Konkurrenz zu Sandy Bridge E wäre wirklich wünschenswert gewesen, sowohl was die CPUs als solches, als auch was die Plattform angeht (Quad-Channel RAM, PCI Lanes).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> na son schice hab ich lange nicht mehr gehört, you made my day
> amd 1100t = 195 inkl vesand
> intel 2600k = 260 inkl versand
> 
> ...


 
Hehe ja war ein bisschen übertrieben

*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE (sixcore) + Asus Crosshair IV Formula = 280 Euro*


Und das in einem Shop, nicht etwa Occasion..
Find da mal einen Six Core Intel mit so nem guten Board für den Preis, dann schick ich dir ein Tafel Schweizer Schokolade


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Und das in einem Shop, nicht etwa Occasion..
> Find da mal einen Six Core Intel mit so nem guten Board für den Preis, dann schick ich dir ein Tafel Schweizer Schokolade


 
Wow, und was nützt dir der Sexa-Core, wenn er fast langsamer ist als ein entsprechender Intel Quad-Core?


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hehe ja war ein bisschen übertrieben
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE (sixcore) + Asus Crosshair IV Formula = 280 Euro*
> 
> ...


 
ihr wiedersprecht euch dermaßen ... ein i7 2600k ist ja in euren augen ein 8 core ..  also wat willste da jetzt mit deinem 6 core ? 

i5 2500k 178€ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p688677/pid/geizhals

ASUS p67 107€ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p721999_Asus-P8P67-M-P67-Sockel-1155-mATX-Rev3.html

285€ und jetzt kommst du


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

Ist ja wohl Anwendungsbedingt  

Die Benchmarks sind doch eh auf Intel ausgelegt..


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ob nun ein vollwertiger Octa-Core oder eben 4 Kerne mit CMT oder wie auch immer ... das was mich an der ganzen Sache stört ist doch, dass Sandy Bridge E vollkommen ohne Konkurenz ist, was wirklich und wahrhaftig bedeutet, dass AMD *noch weiter zurück* ist als heute schon.


Hardwareluxx - Enthusiasten-Plattform Sandy Bridge E erst im vierten Quartal 2011
Du redest hier über ungelegte Eier und vergleichst ein System mit einem was dann ca. 6 Monate mind. auseinander liegt und höchstwahrscheinlich 3x so viel kostet. 

MfG


----------



## kuer (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wow, und was nützt dir der Sexa-Core, wenn er fast langsamer ist als ein entsprechender Intel Quad-Core?


 
Jetzt übertreibst du aber mal mächtig oder. Deine INtel liebe ist ja nett und deine Sache, aber der 1090T ist in BC2 einer der schnellsten CPus. DA ändert auch deine Affenliebe nichts dran.
@ TOP: über was redet ihr hier überhaupt. mixxed_up: Hast du schiss, oder warum verbeist du dich so sehr in ungeleget Eier. Weder du noch irgend jemand kann abschätzen, was BD leisten wird und in wie weit die kommenden Intels was leisten. Kannst du mit deinem gejammer nicht warten, bis alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen? Schlimm immer diese Fan Kinder 
Jeder soll selber entscheiden ob er lieber einen AMD oder einen Intel sein eigen nennen will. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich lasse die Benches entscheiden und die Spiele die ich spiele.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wow, und was nützt dir der Sexa-Core, wenn er fast langsamer ist als ein entsprechender Intel Quad-Core?


Auch hier vergleichst du wieder Äpfel mit Birnen! Relevant sind die zur Verfügung stehenden Threads also 6 vs. 8 und da ist es völlig ok, wenn ein Sechskerner in multithread optimierten Anwendungen hinter einem 4Kerner mit 8 Threads liegt. 

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber mal mächtig oder. Deine INtel liebe ist ja nett und deine Sache, aber der 1090T ist in BC2 einer der schnellsten CPus. DA ändert auch deine Affenliebe nichts dran.
> @ TOP: über was redet ihr hier überhaupt. mixxed_up: Hast du schiss, oder warum verbeist du dich so sehr in ungeleget Eier. Weder du noch irgend jemand kann abschätzen, was BD leisten wird und in wie weit die kommenden Intels was leisten. Kannst du mit deinem gejammer nicht warten, bis alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen? Schlimm immer diese Fan Kinder
> Jeder soll selber entscheiden ob er lieber einen AMD oder einen Intel sein eigen nennen will. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich lasse die Benches entscheiden und die Spiele die ich spiele.



Willst du mich jetzt damit beleidigen? Tut mir Leid, das klappt nicht, denn auf solches Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab. 

Fakt ist, dass AMD zurückliegt, und sie diesen Rückstand auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht aufholen können, *wenn* diese Meldung richtig sein *sollte*. Das mit dem Wenn und Sollte hätte ich vielleicht eindeutiger kennzeichnen sollen ... allerdings kommt die Info mit der Höhe des 2600K schon aus verschiedenen Richtungen.

@DaStash

Ich bezog mich hier auf die Intel Core i5 der ersten und zweiten Generation, nicht auf den 2600K und co.

Außerdem beziehe ich mich hier nicht auf Intel Liebe oder sowas, sondern auf mir bekannte Fakten. Ich habe die letzten Jahre praktisch nur AMD und ATI Komponente gehabt, also nichts mit Intel Fanboy.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. März 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Man kann sich nur getrennt über diese Dinge unterhalten, niemals im Zusammenhang zueinander. Wie ich vorhin schon erwähnte, Alle anderen Specs sind egal, wenn P/L stimmt, für jemand wie mich. Für andere ist Alter egal, solange P/L stimmt. Für andere ist der Preis egal, da sie was neues wollen... usw...


Blöd ist hier schon mal das du meine Posting aus den Kontext reißt. Den es ging dabei um die Preisgestalltung der Unternehmen und es solte jedem klar sein, das die sich an die Leistung der Konkurenz hält. Warum sollte AMD eine doppelt so schnelle CPU auch zum Preis der halb so schnellen Intel CPU verkaufen? Wären sie ja schön blöde!

Was dein eigentlich Einwand angeht, so kann ich dieser Argumentation aber auch nicht wirklich folgen. Was aber wohl daran liegt, das ich versucht habe Objektiv zu sein und nicht meine Vorlieben mit einbezogen habe.


----------



## Fragile Heart (14. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du redest hier über ungelegte Eier und vergleichst ein System mit einem was dann ca. 6 Monate mind. auseinander liegt und höchstwahrscheinlich 3x so viel kostet.


Sorry, aber machst du nicht gerade das Gleiche?  BD CPUs sind doch soweit ich weiß auch noch nicht zu haben.

Was nicht bedeutet, dass ich mixxed_up Argumentation und vorallen seine Art gut finde.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @DaStash
> 
> Ich bezog mich hier auf die Intel Core i5 der ersten und zweiten Generation, nicht auf den 2600K und co.


 Und die hatten kein SMT und somit 8 Threads? Das habe ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.


> Ich habe die letzten Jahre praktisch nur AMD und ATI Komponente gehabt, also nichts mit Intel Fanboy.


 So habe ich Dich aber nicht tituliert! 

@Fragile Heart
Nö.  

MfG


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2011)

Der AMD BD wird als 4 Moduler kommen, so viel ist sicher. Aber ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass AMD schon lange was in der Hinterhand hält für die 6 und 8 Kern SB CPU´s. Wieso sollte AMD nicht auch einen 8 Moduler raus bringen können? Für den Servermarkt werden die kommen. Also ich sehe da kein Problem drin gegen die Intel. Ich glaube eher das die Intel 8 Kern CPU´s Floppen werden. Nach bisherigen angaben die ich gelesen habe sollen die doch eh nur 20% schneller werden als der 990X und das ergibt eine gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu dem Bulldozer.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und die hatten kein SMT und somit 8 Threads? Das habe ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.


 
Weder der Intel Core i5 750 noch der 2500K haben SMT, nur 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.


----------



## Bennz (14. März 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hehe ja war ein bisschen übertrieben
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE (sixcore) + Asus Crosshair IV Formula = 280 Euro*
> 
> ...


 
ging es nicht um Vergleichebare CPU´s? also müsste ich nen c2d xD und nen gutes Board finden. kleiner scherz 



kuer schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber mal mächtig oder. Deine INtel liebe ist ja nett und deine Sache, aber der 1090T ist in BC2 einer der schnellsten CPus. DA ändert auch deine Affenliebe nichts dran.
> @ TOP: über was redet ihr hier überhaupt. mixxed_up: Hast du schiss, oder warum verbeist du dich so sehr in ungeleget Eier. Weder du noch irgend jemand kann abschätzen, was BD leisten wird und in wie weit die kommenden Intels was leisten. Kannst du mit deinem gejammer nicht warten, bis alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen? Schlimm immer diese Fan Kinder
> Jeder soll selber entscheiden ob er lieber einen AMD oder einen Intel sein eigen nennen will. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich lasse die Benches entscheiden und die Spiele die ich spiele.


 
Hämmerst ja auch mit der Faust aufn tisch mitn Buldoza, obwohl da auch ned viel mehr infos drann sind.


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber mal mächtig oder. Deine INtel liebe ist ja nett und deine Sache, aber der 1090T ist in BC2 einer der schnellsten CPus.



Ja und? BC2 ist AMD Optimiert , genau so wie bei Crysis ATI bisl schneller ist ... Trotzdem ist Intel in Games schneller (bis die Graka Limitiert) und Nvidia auch (10 games Nvidia , 5 Games ATI)


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Der AMD BD wird als 4 Moduler kommen, so viel ist sicher. Aber ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass AMD schon lange was in der Hinterhand hält für die 6 und 8 Kern SB CPU´s. Wieso sollte AMD nicht auch einen 8 Moduler raus bringen können? Für den Servermarkt werden die kommen. Also ich sehe da kein Problem drin gegen die Intel. Ich glaube eher das die Intel 8 Kern CPU´s Floppen werden. Nach bisherigen angaben die ich gelesen habe sollen die doch eh nur 20% schneller werden als der 990X und das ergibt eine gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu dem Bulldozer.



Also erstens gibt es über den Intel Achtkerner noch viel weniger Informationen als über den 4-Modul Bulldozer, nämlich eigentlich gar keine. Und zweitens stellt sich die Frage worauf sich die von dir angegebenen 20% beziehen. Falls diese Zahl sich beispielsweise auf 20 Prozent mehr Leistung pro einzelnen Kern bezieht, dann kommt bei zwei zusätzlichen Kernen schon ordentlich mehr Leistung bei multithreaded Anwendungen dazu.
Und bei Bulldozer stellt sich zusätzlich noch die Frage ob sich auf der Die Fläche überhaupt noch zusätzliche Module unterbringen lassen!!?? Serverbereich ist nicht gleich Heimbereich.


----------



## Adam West (14. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Blöd ist hier schon mal das du meine Posting aus den Kontext reißt. Den es ging dabei um die Preisgestalltung der Unternehmen und es solte jedem klar sein, das die sich an die Leistung der Konkurenz hält. Warum sollte AMD eine doppelt so schnelle CPU auch zum Preis der halb so schnellen Intel CPU verkaufen? Wären sie ja schön blöde!
> 
> Was dein eigentlich Einwand angeht, so kann ich dieser Argumentation aber auch nicht wirklich folgen. Was aber wohl daran liegt, das ich versucht habe Objektiv zu sein und nicht meine Vorlieben mit einbezogen habe.


 
Vorlieben? P/L, Leistung, Alter, Technik, usw... sind doch nicht meine Vorlieben, sondern die Basis einer jeden Kaufentscheidung  .
Sonst habe ich nicht geschrieben, weder zu meinen Vorlieben, noch das ich einen der beiden Kontrahenten besser finde...

MfG


----------



## Citynomad (14. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass AMD schon lange was in der Hinterhand hält für die 6 und 8 Kern SB CPU´s. Wieso sollte AMD nicht auch einen 8 Moduler raus bringen können? Für den Servermarkt werden die kommen.



Öhm... die dicken Server-CPUs sind nix anderes als 2 CPUs auf einem Tray oder wie sich das nennt


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber mal mächtig oder. Deine INtel liebe ist ja nett und deine Sache, aber der 1090T ist in BC2 einer der schnellsten CPus. DA ändert auch deine Affenliebe nichts dran.
> @ TOP: über was redet ihr hier überhaupt. mixxed_up: Hast du schiss, oder warum verbeist du dich so sehr in ungeleget Eier. Weder du noch irgend jemand kann abschätzen, was BD leisten wird und in wie weit die kommenden Intels was leisten. Kannst du mit deinem gejammer nicht warten, bis alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen? Schlimm immer diese Fan Kinder
> Jeder soll selber entscheiden ob er lieber einen AMD oder einen Intel sein eigen nennen will. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich lasse die Benches entscheiden und die Spiele die ich spiele.


 
Sorry, aber bis vor ein paar Wochen hatte er noch einen 955er
Also Affenliebe, Fankind etc kannste dir echt sparen

Fakt ist, er hat recht!
Wenn der 8130P oder wie der heißt, der neue 8Kerner von AMD, wirklich nur gleichauf mit dem 2600K wäre, wäre das meiner Meinung nach furchtbar.

Der Bulldozer sollte AMD wieder an die Spitze bringen. Man hat eine neue Architektur, neue Techniken, neuen Sockel etc., und trotzdem kann man Intel im Performencesegment gerade mal die Stirn bieten??? 

Zumal Intel bald mit Ivy kommt, und dann ist AMD wieder im HighEnd, Server und Performencesegment schlicht und ergreifend hinter Intel. 
AMD müsste mit dem Bulldozer SB ausstechen, um größere Marktanteile zu bekommen.


----------



## blackedition94 (14. März 2011)

Da hat mixxed_up recht nur die i7 unterstützen SMT. Und daher stehen zb. die AMD Sechskernen ziemlich blöd gegen einen i5 2500 da, weil der nur 4 Kerne hat. Aber an sollte ja die "alten" Phenom II nicht mit der neuen sandy bridge vergleichen, da muss dann bd herhalten.
Aber einfach mal abwarten würde ich sagen, wer weiß ob die folie stimmt. Wobei man sagen muss, dass die da gezeigte leistung irgendwie zu amd ( nicht böse gemeint, ich mag amd)) passen würde. Dann würde AMD sich wieder mit Mittelklasse Intels messen und das absolute (aber auch überteuerte) High-End Segment beherrscht wieder Intel.
Ich hoffe dass es nicht so wird, würde mich sehr freuen wenn amd mal mit intel gleichziehen könnt, also leistungtechnisch.


----------



## Memphys (14. März 2011)

Ich freue mich wenn AMD wieder von Intel geschlagen wird, wahrscheinlich krieg ich dann meinen 8-Kern-Bulli für 150€, habe (wenn die Angaben stimmen SOLLTEN) ~30% weniger Leistung für ein Viertel des Preises gekriegt. Guter Deal find ich, aber viel Spaß mit euren 1367 (oder wie auch immer die neue Intel Plattform dann heißt) Boards ab 200€ und CPUs ab 600€ 

Aber mal ehrlich, wer sagt euch denn das die Angaben stimmen? Ich halte es zwar für realistisch, aber ich warte mit unqualifizierten Äußerungen bis der bulli gelauncht ist.

@mixxed_up:
Leistung, egal was es kostet -> Intel
P/L-Krone -> AMD

So siehts imo für mich aus. Und da ich keine Leistung um jeden Preis brauche hab ich einen 955 BE, weil der für jedes Game locker reicht (der steht bei etwa 10% beim zocken xD)


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> P/L-Krone -> AMD


 
Diese Rolle hat AMD sicherlich nicht freiwillig inne, früher war es genau andersrum. AMD Prozessoren wären nicht so billig, wenn sie besser mit Intel konkurieren könnten.


----------



## blackedition94 (14. März 2011)

@ Mephys: Ich bin selbst amd fan, aber du solltest etwas fundierter argumentieren. Die Intel Boards kosten keine 200€, top boards mit super ausstattung bekommst du für 100 für sandybridge.
Und was zu hölle spielst du wenn dein 955 nur zu 10% ausgelastet wird?!? Minesweeper ?!? Mein 1090t @ 4GHz läuft zb in Crysis zwischen 60 und 99 %.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

blackedition94 schrieb:


> Aber an sollte ja die "alten" Phenom II nicht mit der neuen sandy bridge vergleichen, da muss dann bd herhalten.


 Mehr gibt es eigentlich zu diesem Punkt nicht zu sagen.  


> Aber einfach mal abwarten würde ich sagen, wer weiß ob die folie stimmt. Wobei man sagen muss, dass die da gezeigte leistung irgendwie zu amd ( nicht böse gemeint, ich mag amd)) passen würde. Dann würde AMD sich wieder mit Mittelklasse Intels messen und das absolute (aber auch überteuerte) High-End Segment beherrscht wieder Intel.
> Ich hoffe dass es nicht so wird, würde mich sehr freuen wenn amd mal mit intel gleichziehen könnt, also leistungtechnisch.


Na und? High-End ist eh nur prestige und nicht gewinnbringend oder maßgeblich, da sich so gut wie niemand einen 1000€ CPU kaufen wird. AMD konzentriert sich auf die Sparte wo man Geld verdienen kann, wo das Gros der Zielgruppe anzutreffen ist und das ist gut so. Des Weiteren ist noch nicht sonderlich viel über den neuen Intel 8 Kerner bekannt, außer das er sich siehe meinen Link ein paar Posts weiter vorne schon auf Ende des Jahres verschoben hat. 

MfG


----------



## blackedition94 (14. März 2011)

Es ist nur leider so, dass wenn amd die leistungskrone hätte, weider mehr aufmerksamkeit zu amd kommen würde und es ihnen mehr bekannschaft bringen würde. Wenn Amd den abstand weiter so beibehält, dann behalten sie vlt. ihre Stammkunden aber mehr auch nicht, weil einfach niemand auf sie aufmerksam wird. Wenn man aber liest "ah hier amd die haben den schnellsten prozzi oh die müssen ja gut sein, also kauf ich den..." läuft leider in der realität oft so.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na und? High-End ist eh nur prestige und nicht gewinnbringend oder maßgeblich, da sich so gut wie niemand einen 1000€ CPU kaufen wird. AMD konzentriert sich auf die Sparte wo man Geld verdienen kann, wo das Gros der Zielgruppe anzutreffen ist und das ist gut so. Des Weiteren ist noch nicht sonderlich viel über den neuen Intel 8 Kerner bekannt, außer das er sich siehe meinen Link ein paar Posts weiter vorne schon auf Ende des Jahres verschoben hat.
> MfG



Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge. Eine andere wäre, dass AMD sich gerne die prestigeträchtige Leistungskrone holen würde, aber einfach (noch) nicht in der Lage ist, das zu bewerkstelligen, und sich aus diesem Grund auf auf die Low-End bis Mid-Range Bereiche (oder das P/L-Verhältnis) konzentriert. (Soll absolut kein Fan-Gelaber sein, sondern nur mal ein Denkanstoß)


----------



## blackedition94 (14. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge. Eine andere wäre, dass AMD sich gerne die prestigeträchtige Leistungskrone holen würde, aber einfach (noch) nicht in der Lage ist, das zu bewerkstelligen, und sich aus diesem Grund auf auf die Low-End bis Mid-Range Bereiche (oder das P/L-Verhältnis) konzentriert. (Soll absolut kein Fan-Gelaber sein, sondern nur ein Denkanstoß)


 
Ich denke Bulldozer soll/sollte dieser große Versuch sein, wieder die Leistungskrone zu holen. So scheint es zu mindest (FX wiederbelebung etc.). Ob es Amd schafft weiß bis jetzt keiner (zumindest von uns). Wenn es nicht klappen sollte werden auch noch weitere Generationen an CPU erscheinen bei denen Amd wieder die möglichkeit hat. Jetzt müssen wie einfach mal geduldig warten


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sicht der Dinge. Eine andere wäre, dass AMD sich gerne die prestigeträchtige Leistungskrone holen würde, aber einfach (noch) nicht in der Lage ist, das zu bewerkstelligen, und sich aus diesem Grund auf auf die Low-End bis Mid-Range Bereiche (oder das P/L-Verhältnis) konzentriert. (Soll absolut kein Fan-Gelaber sein, sondern nur mal ein Denkanstoß)


Sicherlich, kann man nicht ausschließen aber das interessiert die Mehrheit nicht. Die wollen für einen bestimmten Betrag so viel Leistung wie möglich haben und in dem relevanten Bereich spielt AMD weit vorne mit!  

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

blackedition94 schrieb:


> Es ist nur leider so, dass wenn amd die leistungskrone hätte, weider mehr aufmerksamkeit zu amd kommen würde und es ihnen mehr bekannschaft bringen würde. Wenn Amd den abstand weiter so beibehält, dann behalten sie vlt. ihre Stammkunden aber mehr auch nicht, weil einfach niemand auf sie aufmerksam wird. Wenn man aber liest "ah hier amd die haben den schnellsten prozzi oh die müssen ja gut sein, also kauf ich den..." läuft leider in der realität oft so.


 
Und vielleicht sollte man sich mal klar machen, dass der Desktop-Bereich am Aussterben ist, und man im Mobilen Bereich inzwischen die großen Stückzahlen und damit trotz kleiner Marge die großen Gewinne machen kann. 

Naja, und gerade im Mobilen Bereich steht AMD mit den neuen Systemen eigentlich ganz gut da, wenn man sich die Meldungen von der Herstellern, und deren breite Unterstützung der Systeme in Form von neuen Produkten anschaut.

Der gesamte Desktop Markt ist nicht mehr DER wichtigste Bereich, und der Highend schon 10 mal nicht. Die zusätzliche Leistung von den neuen CPUs wird von über 80% der Leute (nicht HPC Bereich) nicht wirklich ausgereizt, weshalb Sie sich mit nem kleinen oder mittleren Modell absolut zufrieden geben, und da steht AMD eigentlich überhaupt nicht schlecht da im Moment, und mit den neuen Modellen siehts sogar noch deutlich besser aus.

Natürlich ist es schade, wenn man die 8 Kerner SBs nicht mit den 4 Modul BD angreifen kann, aber vielleicht schiebt AMD ja auch noch nen 8 Modul BD in den Desktop-Highend-Markt zu den gleichen total überteuerten Preisen von Intel und dann kann sich auch jeder Highend-Käufer drüber freuen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und vielleicht sollte man sich mal klar machen, dass der Desktop-Bereich am Aussterben ist, und man im Mobilen Bereich inzwischen die großen Stückzahlen und damit trotz kleiner Marge die großen Gewinne machen kann.
> 
> Naja, und gerade im Mobilen Bereich steht AMD mit den neuen Systemen eigentlich ganz gut da, wenn man sich die Meldungen von der Herstellern, und deren breite Unterstützung der Systeme in Form von neuen Produkten anschaut.
> 
> ...



Wir, die hier diskutieren, sind für die großen Hersteller im Prinzip noch das kleinste Glied in der Kette. Wichtiger sind, wie du schon richtig sagst, der mobile Bereich und natürlich die Media-Markt/Saturn Fraktion, sprich die Leute die eh nur billigste Komplettrechner kaufen. Die bringen das Verkaufsvolumen und haben gleichzeitig sowieso keinen Schimmer was 4-Modul Bulldozer und 8-Kern Sandy Bridge CPUs überhaupt sind, geschweige denn, dass sie mit der Leistung etwas anfangen könnten.


----------



## blackedition94 (14. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir, die hier diskutieren, sind für die großen Hersteller im Prinzip noch das kleinste Glied in der Kette. Wichtiger sind, wie du schon richtig sagst, der mobile Bereich und natürlich die Media-Markt/Saturn Fraktion, sprich die Leute die eh nur billigste Komplettrechner kaufen. Die bringen das Verkaufsvolumen und haben gleichzeitig sowieso keinen Schimmer was 4-Modul Bulldozer und 8-Kern Sandy Bridge CPUs überhaupt sind.


 
Da habt ihr beide ganz klar recht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die leistungskrone im desktop pc ,hauptsächlich im gaming usw., sehr viel ausmacht.


----------



## eMMelol (14. März 2011)

*Glaskugel an*

Abwarten und Tee trinken, alles noch nicht draußen also ist da noch ein bisschen Zeit. Das der Dekstopbereich ausstirbt ist wohl garnichtmal so weit hergeholt. Mobil gibt es von Amd für Tablets und Smartphones noch kein Produkt und von Intel noch kein Gerät welches das Produkt nutzen würde. Netbooks sind ja ganz nett aber warum sollte ich mir noch eins kaufen wenn ich das "alte" Ipad für ungefähr 350€ bekomme? Also würde ich sagen das sich bei dem Markt der Net- und Notebooks auch noch etwas tun wird. Highend wird in den jeweiligen Bereichen wohl übrig bleiben, da es immer Enthusiasten gibt oder Leute die gerade so ein Gerät benötigen. Mhh nun schau ich auch mal weiter in die Glaskugel und sehe eigentlich neben den Smartphones, Tablets, Desktops und Notebooks eigentlich nurnoch den Serverbereich der wohl immer lukrativer werden wird, da durch Cloudcomputing der Bedarf hier an Rechenkraft am stärksten anwachsen wird.

*Glaskugel aus*

mfg eMMe


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

blackedition94 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beide ganz klar recht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die leistungskrone im desktop pc ,hauptsächlich im gaming usw., sehr viel ausmacht.



Das auf jeden Fall. Im Graka-Bereich hat AMD ja nun auch monatelang (zurecht) getönt das sie mit der 5970 die schnellste Graka der Welt haben. Und ich bin zu einhundert Prozent davon überzeugt, dass sie das auch gerne nochmal von ihren CPUs sagen würden...Macht sich halt gut wenn man das von eigenen Produkten sagen kann!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ihr wiedersprecht euch dermaßen ... ein i7 2600k ist ja in euren augen ein 8 core .. also wat willste da jetzt mit deinem 6 core ?
> 
> i5 2500k 178€ Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
> 
> ...


 

Wie beschrieben oben das Setting, ist 5 Euro günstiger

Ich weiss das die Intel verdammt schnell sind (die 1000E teuren) , aber mir ists zu teuer, ich will nur flüssig zocken können  bin halt mit AMD "aufgewachsen" und ihr halt viellicht mit Intel, hat alles seine Vorzüge..nehm ich an..

Ich gebe halt lieber weniger für die CPU aus und dafür mehr für die GraKa und ein i5 ist sicher nicht schneller als ein X6


----------



## Headologic (14. März 2011)

Um die 5 € gehts nun auch mal nicht  Nicht noch eine Diskussion über die Konfiguration und deren Preisen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall. Im Graka-Bereich hat AMD ja nun auch monatelang (zurecht) getönt das sie mit der 5970 die schnellste Graka der Welt haben. Und ich bin zu einhundert Prozent davon überzeugt, dass sie das auch gerne nochmal von ihren CPUs sagen würden...Macht sich halt gut wenn man das von eigenen Produkten sagen kann!


 
Das war wirklich "zurecht" keine Frage. Wobei jetzt wird es im GraKa-Segment nochmal spannender weil Nvidia ja die GTX590 rausbringen wird.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, ohne damit wieder eine sinnlose 2Parteien-Diskussion anzustoßen!, freut es mich eigentlich schon sehr dass AMD ganze Paletten dafür raushaut.
So betrachtet in allen Bereichen.



blackedition94 schrieb:


> Ich denke Bulldozer soll/sollte dieser große Versuch sein, wieder die Leistungskrone zu holen. So scheint es zu mindest (FX wiederbelebung etc.). Ob es Amd schafft weiß bis jetzt keiner (zumindest von uns). Wenn es nicht klappen sollte werden auch noch weitere Generationen an CPU erscheinen bei denen Amd wieder die möglichkeit hat. Jetzt müssen wie einfach mal geduldig warten



Richtig, abwarten  Über die Technik und Fortschritt können wir in 3 Monaten weiterdiskutieren


----------



## Stricherstrich (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> AMD hat 0,0 nix geschafft, weil nämlich noch Sandy Bridge E mit 6 und 8 Kernen kommt, welcher den Bulldozer in dem Fall mal wieder in Grund und Boden stampfen wird.  Mit 8 Kernen gegen einen Quad-Core ist keine große Leistung.


 

Der Bulldozer mit 8 "Kernen" wird gegen den i7 Sandy Bridge antreten nicht den i5...Schlussfolgerung,8 "Kerne" gegen 8 "Kerne".


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer mit 8 "Kernen" wird gegen den i7 Sandy Bridge antreten.


 
Welcher ein Quad-Core ist und bleibt, höchstens SMT hat er noch. Das macht ihn nicht zu einem Octa-Core.


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Naja, der BD mit 4 Modulen ist auch kein echter Octo-Core 

Also ist der Vergleich von AMDs 4 Modulen gegen Intels 4 Kernen mit SMT durchaus gerechtfertigt. Da entscheiden dann der höhere Takt und die höhere Pro-Takt-Leistung, wer besser ist.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2011)

Letztendlich ist für den Vergleich interessant wieviel Leistung man für den  Betrag X bekommt und da liegen SB und BD gleich auf, als auch die verwendeten Threads. Ob nun durch Module welche aus zwei 3/4 Kernen bestehen oder durch 75%ige Auslastung einzelner Kerne die gleichzeitig zu berechnenden Threads erreicht werden, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Die reine Kernanzahl zu vergleichen ist quasi seid Einführung von SMT nicht mehr praxistauglich.

MfG


----------



## Stricherstrich (14. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Welcher ein Quad-Core ist und bleibt, höchstens SMT hat er noch. Das macht ihn nicht zu einem Octa-Core.


 

Die i7 werden aber noch 8 Kerne bekommen.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> 4/8 Kerne mit 8 Threads gegen einen 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads. Ein synthetischer Benchmark macht da keine Unterschiede. Von daher trifft der Vegrleich 8 gegen 4 Kerne nicht zu.
> 
> MfG



Doch trifft zu da SMT nicht die 4 zusätzlichen Integer Einheiten ersetzt.



DaStash schrieb:


> 4 Module mit 8 Integer Kerne sind aber äquivalent zu 4 Kernen+Hyperthreading



Das ist absoluter Quatsch ... die zusätzlichen Integer Kerne sind mit Hyper Threading überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Es wurde jetzt schon zig mal geschrieben das bei SMT *keine* zusätzlichen Recheneinheiten vorhanden sind - bei AMDs CMT (zusätzliche Integer Einheiten) aber sehr wohl. Hier werden leider immer wieder die paar Register von SMT die die Kerauslastung verwalten mit 4 zusätzlichen Integer Kernen verglichen. Sieht man ja auch sofort an der Baugröße - etwa 180mm2 (Sandy ohne GPU) gegen 290mm2 beim BD.



DaStash schrieb:


> und da ist es völlig ok, wenn ein Sechskerner in multithread optimierten Anwendungen hinter einem 4Kerner mit 8 Threads liegt.



AMDs aktuelle 6 Kerner liegen im Mittel auch hinter 4 Kernern ohne SMT 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte AMD nicht auch einen 8 Moduler raus bringen können? Für den Servermarkt werden die kommen.



Aus dem gleichen Grund aus dem es aktuell auch keine 12Kerner im Desktop gibt, eine Server CPU ist mit ihren vielen Kernen und vergleichsweise niedriger Taktrate für den Deaktopmarkt schlicht ungeeignet. Hohe Taktraten sind aufgrund der TDP nicht möglich.

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

Als Intel user hoffe ich das der BD nicht so stark wird ...aber als Konsument(was ein weit höheres Gewicht hat) hoffe ich das AMD mit dem BD mit den EvyBridge oder den kommenden 6 und 8 kern SB mithalten kann , wegen der Preise ... wenn der BD das nicht schafft wird Intel die preise wieder horens gestalten .


----------



## noghry (14. März 2011)

Also, ich finde die Kampfansage an Intel gar nicht mal so schlecht. Denn auch ein i7-2600 ist nur knapp hinter einen i7-980X einzuordnen. Und auch wenn Intel mit den Sandy Bridge E noch was drauflegt, ist AMD nicht weit davon entfernt. Alles in allem, respekt AMD, weiter so


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Als Intel user hoffe ich das der BD nicht so stark wird ...aber als Konsument(was ein weit höheres Gewicht hat) hoffe ich das AMD mit dem BD mit den EvyBridge oder den kommenden 6 und 8 kern SB mithalten kann , wegen der Preise ... wenn der BD das nicht schafft wird Intel die preise wieder horens gestalten .



Ich persönlich fürchte, dass es leider nicht so kommen wird. Bisher hat AMD für vergleichsweise schwächere CPUs (bezogen auf Intel) auch dementsprechend weniger Geld verlangt. Da laut der Folie der 4-Modul Bulldozer preislich auf dem Niveau des 2600K liegt, kann man davon ausgehen das auch die Leistung in etwa ähnlich ist, was im Prinzip ja schon mal klasse für AMD (und für die Kunden) wäre. Aber Intels 8-Kerner mit 16 Threads kommen ja erst noch. Und ob AMD darauf eine Antwort hat, wage ich momentan zu bezweifeln.



noghry schrieb:


> Also, ich finde die Kampfansage an Intel gar nicht mal so schlecht. Denn auch ein i7-2600 ist nur knapp hinter einen i7-980X einzuordnen. Und auch wenn Intel mit den Sandy Bridge E noch was drauflegt, ist AMD nicht weit davon entfernt. Alles in allem, respekt AMD, weiter so



Der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn du den 980X vergleichst, dann solltest du ihn mit der alten Core i Generation vergleichen, und dort war der 980 leistungsmäßig eine Rakete. Wie gesagt, die neuen Intel High-End Modelle kommen erst noch.


----------



## MehmetB (14. März 2011)

AMD tritt mit dem Bulldozer zum Kampf gegen den i7 an .... *und hat schon gewonnen, da Intel eine extrem unsympathische Firma mit nachgewiesenen illegalen Machenschaften, zum Nachteil der Kunden, ist!*


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> AMD tritt mit dem Bulldozer zum Kampf gegen den i7 an .... *und hat schon gewonnen, da Intel eine extrem unsympathische Firma mit nachgewiesenen illegalen Machenschaften, zum Nachteil der Kunden, ist!*



*GÄHN....SCHNARCH.....*. Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag. Glückwunsch!


----------



## hendrx (14. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> da Intel eine extrem unsympathische Firma mit nachgewiesenen illegalen Machenschaften, zum Nachteil der Kunden, ist!


 
das stimmt zwar teilweise, aber die besseren produkte kommen trotzdem von ihnen


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

hendrx schrieb:


> das stimmt zwar teilweise, aber die besseren produkte kommen trotzdem von ihnen


 
hehe wieso hast du ein i8 2750k ? was hab ich mit 4700mhz 24/7 Takt ?

 ups schon gesehn ... deine sig ist vom andern Stern xd


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2011)

Ich verstehe das ganze geflame nicht. Der Bulldozer(Zambesi) ist die Konkurrenz zum 2600k und darunter. Es wird 2, 3 und 4 Modul CPU´s geben. Also für jeden was. 

Das jetzt wieder alle mit dem 6 oder 8 Kern Intel kommen kann ich nicht verstehen, da 1. so gut wie gar nichts bekannt ist und 2. nicht mal ein Release absehbar ist. Der Ivy Bridge mit dem hier einige kommen ist ein Quad-Core der auf 28 oder 22nm ,weiß nicht mehr genau ,gebaut wird und soll nur 20% schneller werden als die derzeitigen und kommt erst in etwa einem Jahr, ich wartet doch kein ganzen Jahr auf Hardware oder? Da kannst dir auch für 30€ einen C64 Kaufen, der kann auch schreiben, in 2 Jahren kommt wieder was schnelleres und dann wieder was und immer so weiter. 

Ich glaube kaum das Intel 6 oder 8 Kern CPU´s für den entkunden mit so großer Leistung raus bringen wird, dass es "brachial" sein wird zu den darunter. Denn selbst ein Quad war zu anfangs Zeiten nicht wirklich schneller als ein als ein Dual Core, und beim Single Core war es auch mal das gleiche. Da wird es jetzt mit den 6 und 8 Kernen genau das gleiche sein. 

AMD hat nur den vorteil, die haben an Multithreading gedacht und eine Modul Technik erfunden. So das im Grund einfach nur 4 vollwertige Kerne 4 weiter zur Unterstützung bekommen haben, die allerdings nur 80% der Leistung des 1. Kerns haben. 

Ich bin auf Grund der Marketing Politik von Intel eher für AMD, allerdings bauen beide gute CPU´s und machen ihre Fehler. Aber eines ist für mich klar. Ohne AMD würde es lange nicht so gute CPU´s geben, genauso auch anders herum. 

Jeder vergleich hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Es können nur Prozessoren mit ein ander verglichen werden die auch etwa die gleiche Leistung haben und der 2600K ist derzeitig einfach alleine in seiner Klasse, dass sage ich als stolzer AMD Benutzer. Es vergleich schließlich auch keiner ein Auto von Pagani mit einem VW!


----------



## Rocksteak (14. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> AMD tritt mit dem Bulldozer zum Kampf gegen den i7 an .... und hat schon gewonnen, da Intel eine extrem unsympathische Firma mit nachgewiesenen illegalen Machenschaften, zum Nachteil der Kunden, ist!


 
Wie immer ein unqualifizierter Kommentar 

Wie schon gesagt, Intel bringt die besseren Produkte, trotz allem


----------



## Star_KillA (14. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich : 

Ich weiß nicht was alle hier "labern" ?!
Die News zeigt eine Seite, die zeigt das AMD gegen Intels 2600er was machen will ( was klar ist , wer will gegen seinen Konkurrent nichts machen , und auch schon länger bewusst ist)
Außerdem wurde eine unbestätigte 





> Laut X-Bit labs wollte sich AMD nicht zu dieser News äußern.


 Folie gepostet auf der man eine mögliche Roadmap sieht ...
Wie man dazu innerhalb von 8 Stunden 8 Seiten schreiben kann ist mir nicht begreiflich.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

@ Jan565

Klar. Intels Sandy Bridge E kommt, so wie es im Moment aussieht, in Q4 2011. Und genau so wie man seit dem Release von SB 1155 im Januar über die Leistungsfähigkeit von Bulldozer spekuliert, kann auch jetzt schon über Intels Sandy Bridge E spekulieren. Warum auch nicht? Das die High-End Plattform von Intel vermutlich in Q4 kommt, kann man im Netz nachlesen, das 6-8 Kerner für diese Plattform kommen, dürfte im Prinzip auch klar sein, genau so das die neuen High-End CPUs schneller sein werden als die direkten Vorgängermodelle. Und erst wenn Intels High-End Modelle da sind, kann man wirklich sagen welcher Hersteller, was die reine Leistung angeht, den besseren Job gemacht hat.

@ Star_KillA

Zum labern ist ein Forum da. Schon mal drüber nach gedacht????


----------



## Star_KillA (14. März 2011)

Ein Forum ist zum reden da ^^ , deswegen setzte ich es in "".


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

Und? Hier tauschen sich Leute über die bald kommenden Bulldozer CPUs aus. Ist doch vollkommen ok!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

Solange es keine gesicherten Benchmarks gibt, ist das alles doch eh nur Spekulation.


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> .
> Das jetzt wieder alle mit dem 6 oder 8 Kern Intel kommen kann ich nicht verstehen, da 1. so gut wie gar nichts bekannt ist und 2. nicht mal ein Release absehbar ist. Der Ivy Bridge mit dem hier einige kommen ist ein Quad-Core der auf 28 oder 22nm ,weiß nicht mehr genau ,gebaut wird und soll nur 20% schneller werden als die derzeitigen und kommt erst in etwa einem Jahr, ich wartet doch kein ganzen Jahr auf Hardware oder? Da kannst dir auch für 30€ einen C64 Kaufen, der kann auch schreiben, in 2 Jahren kommt wieder was schnelleres und dann wieder was und immer so weiter.


 
nur das Das Bulldozer Geflamme wenn er im July am Mann ist, auch ein Jahr angedauert hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> nur das Das Bulldozer Geflamme wenn er im July am Mann ist, auch ein Jahr angedauert hat


 
Es gibt Leute, die jetzt schon von Haswell reden und der kommt er in 2 Jahren.


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die jetzt schon von Haswell reden und der kommt er in 2 Jahren.


 
hach ... is das nich schön ?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es keine gesicherten Benchmarks gibt, ist das alles doch eh nur Spekulation.



Joah, aber ein bißchen Spekulatius ist ja auch schon mal schön


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (14. März 2011)

*Ist es nicht so, dass Llano gegen Intels jetztige Sandy Bridge antritt und Zambezi (Vier Achtkerner (FX8000), zwei Sechskerner (FX6000) und zwei Vierkerner (FX4000)) gegen Intels kommende 6 bzw. 8 Kerner?*
*Oder hab ich irgendwo etwas überlesen? *

Warten wir einfach gespannt die kommenden Benchmarks ab!


----------



## Jan565 (14. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die jetzt schon von Haswell reden und der kommt er in 2 Jahren.


 
Ja klar, wenn ich mir jetzt nen SB gekauft hätte, was ich zum glück nicht tat, würde ich auch erst wieder ab Haswell was kaufen. 

Aber über die 6 und 8 Kern CPU´s über die hier viele reden, das die den BD "platt" machen, was ich nicht glaube, ist so gut wie gar nichts bekannt was Leistung und aufbau angeht. Daher verstehe ich einfach nicht warum man eine CPU, die nur auf dem Papier bisher existiert mit einer CPU vergleicht über die schon viele Technische Daten bekannt sind. Das ist in meinem Augen nur Intel Fanboy geflame, die einfach nicht wahr haben wollen das AMD den Anschluss gefunden hat zu Intel. Der Llano ist auch eine schnellere APU im Grafik bereich als der SB und das deutlich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Der Llano ist auch eine schnellere APU im Grafik bereich als der SB und das deutlich!


 
Das war auch Sinn der Sache, in dem Bereich, wo Llano angeboten wird, kommt es nicht auf die letzten Punkte im Cinebench an, sondern eben auf eine gute Grafikleistung.


----------



## Locuza (14. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn ich mir jetzt nen SB gekauft hätte, was ich zum glück nicht tat, würde ich auch erst wieder ab Haswell was kaufen.
> 
> Aber über die 6 und 8 Kern CPU´s über die hier viele reden, das die den BD "platt" machen, was ich nicht glaube, ist so gut wie gar nichts bekannt was Leistung und aufbau angeht. Daher verstehe ich einfach nicht warum man eine CPU, die nur auf dem Papier bisher existiert mit einer CPU vergleicht über die schon viele Technische Daten bekannt sind. Das ist in meinem Augen nur Intel Fanboy geflame, die einfach nicht wahr haben wollen das AMD den Anschluss gefunden hat zu Intel. Der Llano ist auch eine schnellere APU im Grafik bereich als der SB und das deutlich!


 
Über Sandy Bridge EN kann man sich wohl klar bessere Gedanken machen, als über BD?
Sandy Bridge ist immerhin schon erschienen. Für die Acht-Kern-Version kannst du dir einfach eine erhöhte QPI-Verbindung, 4 Kerne, keine IGP und 20 MB L3 Cache vorstellen.

Über den BD findest du keine Praxistests die du wage hochrechnen könntest. 
4 Modul BD vs. Hexa Intel wird denke ich ganz spannend. 
BD ist ganz klar auf Parallelität optimiert und leider ist die Software-Landschaft nicht in Stande das auszunützen.

Aber egal, BD wird super und vermutlich kaufe ich mir auch einen schicken Bulli und hoffe das AMD jetzt im Server Segment wieder ruled. Der BD sieht stark verdächtig für den Server-Bereich konzipiert aus, wobei er auch unglaublich intelligent auf dem Desktop agiert. 
Es muss sich allerdings zeigen wie intelligent die Funktionen letztlich auch arbeiten. 
Ich bin total gespannt auf den Mechanismus, welcher den 2 Int. Core praktisch auf Null taktet und der 2 Int. Core die volle FPU-Leistung und die Caches ausnutzen kann. 
Wenn AMD das Power-Managment raffiniert anlegt, könnte man diesen Int. Core auch höher takten als ein Modul.

Ich bin gespannt ob AMD den Anschluss findet. BD kann es auf jeden Fall mit SB aufnehmen, allerdings darf AMD sich keine falls mit BD 2 verspäten und Intel wieder hinterher dackeln, wenn sie IB auf den Markt bringen und ihr Taktpotential auch aggressiver ausnutzen.


----------



## Medcha (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Joah, aber ein bißchen Spekulatius ist ja auch schon mal schön


Stimmt, aber so kommen diese Intel und AMD Jünger früher aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und labern wieder diesen Fanboymist.
Wenn wir nicht gerade vor einer massiven Veränderung unserer Welt stehen würden, würde ich mich vielleicht sogar aufregen über die. Aber so gibts doch tatsächlich was Wichtigeres.
Wenn man schon so manche Signaturen liest.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. März 2011)

Die müssen mal wirklich mehr Werbung machen damit die Leute nicht nur Blind zu Intel greifen. Marketing ist die halbe Miete.


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

Bisher gibt es keine glaubhaften, gesicherten Benchmarks. -> Das ist gackern über nicht gelegt Eier.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2011)

Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass Llano gegen Intels jetztige Sandy Bridge antritt und Zambezi (Vier Achtkerner (FX8000), zwei Sechskerner (FX6000) und zwei Vierkerner (FX4000)) gegen Intels kommende 6 bzw. 8 Kerner?
> Oder hab ich irgendwo etwas überlesen?



ja da hast du was überlesen, AMD positioniert den (zu Marktstart) schnellsten und als 8 Kerner verkauften Bulldozer gegen den i7-2600



Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber über die 6 und 8 Kern CPU´s über die hier viele reden, das die den BD "platt" machen, was ich nicht glaube, ist so gut wie gar nichts bekannt was Leistung und aufbau angeht.



Doch da ist schon einiges Bekannt, schlicht weil es sich ebenfalls um Sandy Bridge CPUs handelt. Damit ist klar welchen Aufbau die CPUs haben werden - die (Kern) IPC ist gleich mit den aktuellen Modellen - sprich ein 8 Kern Sandy Bridge ist im Idealfall (bei gleichem Takt) doppelt so schnell wie ein 4 Kerner (i7-2600) - ganz so schnell wird er zwar eher nicht werden da er wohl nicht die Taktraten der Quad Cores erreicht, aber ein ordentlicher Sprung sollte es doch werden.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Der Llano ist auch eine schnellere APU im Grafik bereich als der SB und das deutlich!



DAfür liegt er CPU mäßig (pro Kern) wohl genauso weit zurück wie er GPU mäßig vorne liegt.

mfg


----------



## Cartier (15. März 2011)

Wahnsinn diese Diskussion ^^  Aslo ich wünsch AMD alles Gute und hoff das sie ein gutes Produkt für den Massenmarkt herstellen und somit Intel wieder unter Preisdruck stehen wird. AMD 4 und 6 Kern CPU's reichen im Heimbereich vollkommend aus  ^^ was nützt mir endlos Performance wenn ich sie nicht nutze. Ich selber besitze auch nen Core i5 auf 4x4 und bin sehr glücklich immer noch damit   Dennoch seh ich auch ein Zeitproblem und hab mir für miene Arbeit einen 6 Kerner Intel auf 6x 4.4 Gigahertz unter Wasser laufen  weil es einfach ne Drittel Zeit einsparrt  Berechne mal auf ein Jahr die Einbsparrung der Zeit und die Kosten was der Prozessor dann einsparrt gegenüber AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cartier schrieb:


> Dennoch seh ich auch ein Zeitproblem und hab mir für miene Arbeit einen 6 Kerner Intel auf 6x 4.4 Gigahertz unter Wasser laufen  weil es einfach ne Drittel Zeit einsparrt  Berechne mal auf ein Jahr die Einbsparrung der Zeit und die Kosten was der Prozessor dann einsparrt gegenüber AMD


 
In der Regel rendert (oder was auch immer) der Rechner nebenbei und du machst derzeit was anderes, nennt sich Arbeitseinteilung und für den Preis des Gulftown hättest du dir zwei AMD X6 kaufen können.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. März 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD positioniert den (zu Marktstart) schnellsten und als 8 Kerner verkauften Bulldozer gegen den i7-2600



Nein.
AMD positioniert das Gesamtsystem oder Teile davon in einer Preisregion von 700+, das ist auf der Folie zu sehen
 und  keine Positionierung der CPU alleine.
Könnte mal bitte jemand endlich damit aufhören, sich ständig alles aus den Fingern zu saugen?



> DAfür liegt er CPU mäßig wohl genauso weit zurück wie er GPU mäßig vorne liegt.



Muss man sich entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist.
Abzuwarten ist auch wie hoch Sandy dann taktet und wie energieeffizient er im Vergleich zu Llano in notebooks agiert.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (15. März 2011)

Da die BD noch mindestens 3 Monate auf sich warten lassen, schlage ich nächsten Monat bei SB zu. Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten. Mein PII X4 940, der sich nicht mal auf 3,2 GHZ übertackten lässt macht mich langsam wahnsinnig. Das Phenom System geht an meine Schwiegermutter und ich krieg ein neues SB System. So schauts aus Kammeraden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Könnte mal bitte jemand endlich damit aufhören, sich ständig alles aus den Fingern zu saugen?


 
Das halbe Forum besteht aus Posts, dessen Inhalt aus den Fingern gesogen ist.


----------



## caine2011 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das halbe Forum besteht aus Posts, dessen Inhalt aus den Fingern gesogen ist.



/sign

aber ich finde es interessant wie hier leistungsspekulationen gemacht werden

ich freue mich auf jeden fall wenn amd eine intelgleichwertige cpu im programm hat, schließlich sorgt das für attraktive preise durch den wettbewerb, deshalb versteh ich das gehabe hier nicht ala "amd macht intel platt" oder "intel best ever amd s***s"

mir kommts teilweise so vor als wären das die leute die iwie nach cpu marke kaufen und nicht nach leistung die man zu einem preis bekommt...

mfg caine2011


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Da die BD noch mindestens 3 Monate auf sich warten lassen, schlage ich nächsten Monat bei SB zu. Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten. Mein PII X4 940, der sich nicht mal auf 3,2 GHZ übertackten lässt macht mich langsam wahnsinnig. Das Phenom System geht an meine Schwiegermutter und ich krieg ein neues SB System. So schauts aus Kammeraden...


Ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht einfach mit einem 1090t@4Ghz+ und 6 Kernen updaten kann?!? Dieser CPU ist sehr schnell und kostet gerade einmal 160€. SB hat momentan noch das Chipsatzproblem und der BD kommt bald, so kann man dann auch viel besser vergleichen.

MfG


----------



## caine2011 (15. März 2011)

was ich auch nicht verstehe wieso dich der phenom nicht oc'en lässt ... bei mir(und ich hab 4 systeme mit dem 940 black gebaut) ließ sich jeder mit max 1,4v auf 3,6ghz betreiben...
liegt dann wohl am mb
@DaStash: sehe ich genauso, allein der i5-2600k kostet auch soviel und da hast weder ein mb noch neuen ram(der 940 ist ja noch ddr2)


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> *Ist es nicht so, dass Llano gegen Intels jetztige Sandy Bridge antritt und Zambezi (Vier Achtkerner (FX8000), zwei Sechskerner (FX6000) und zwei Vierkerner (FX4000)) gegen Intels kommende 6 bzw. 8 Kerner?*
> *Oder hab ich irgendwo etwas überlesen? *
> 
> Warten wir einfach gespannt die kommenden Benchmarks ab!


Klares nein!

MfG


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Da die BD noch mindestens 3 Monate auf sich warten lassen, schlage ich nächsten Monat bei SB zu. Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten. Mein PII X4 940, der sich nicht mal auf 3,2 GHZ übertackten lässt macht mich langsam wahnsinnig. Das Phenom System geht an meine Schwiegermutter und ich krieg ein neues SB System. So schauts aus Kammeraden...


 
Das ist bestimmt dein Mobo, weil mir ist bekannt das x4 940 sich auch gut übertakten lassen.
Selbst wenn man die Werte bei HW-Bot mit Luft-Kühlung vergleicht (ist nicht wirklich ein Vergleich weil die meisten stellen ihren Rechner in die Kälte) aber das beweist schon einiges 
junksu's 4466.72 mhz CPU-Z run with Phenom II X4 940 @ 4466.7MHz

Ausserdem warum warten? Ich warte gerne  Die AMD-Folien geben mir die Geduld weil da steht 2ter Quartal höchstwahrscheinlich zur E3 und dann hast du einen vom P/L her gesehen n juten prozzi (selbst wenn Intel auch einen guten hat mit Hinblick auf more money  )

Anmerkung: Selbst mein (zwar ist es ein) X4 945er aber er lässt sich mit passendem Mobo auch gut ocen
Headologic's 4289.81 mhz CPU-Z run with Phenom II X4 945 @ 4289.8MHz

N schönen Tach noch Schule geht weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Ein 940, der nicht mal 3,2GHz schafft, ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich. 
Klingt fast schon nach einem Bedienfehler.


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein 940, der nicht mal 3,2GHz schafft, ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich.
> Klingt fast schon nach einem Bedienfehler.


Willst du etwa damit sagen das 99% der Probleme vor dem Rechner sitzen? Also wirklich....tzzz^^ 

MfG


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

Bekanntlich ist ja dass der Computer dazu da ist, Aufgaben zu erleichtern die wir ohne ihn nicht hätten


----------



## der-sack88 (15. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es keine glaubhaften, gesicherten Benchmarks. -> Das ist gackern über nicht gelegt Eier.


 
Die Tage gabs relativ glaubwürdige Benchmarks, die von AMD nicht für eine Fälschung erklärt wurden, was bisher aber immer geschehen ist. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass an denen zumindest ein bisschen wahr war und kann da schonmal eine Tendenz sehen. Die IPC z.B. scheint deutlich gestiegen zu sein. Musst du mal in der News nachlesen.

Ich bin weiter was BD betrifft sehr optimistisch... die IPC wurde ja anscheinend stark erhöht, dazu kommt, dass BD auf hohe Taktraten ausgelegt ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zumindest das Topmodell schneller ist als alles, was im Desktop-Bereich bis jetzt auf dem Markt ist. Bis jetzt, wohlgemerkt.
Aber wenn ich auf wundersame Weise auf einmal reich werden würde, würde auf jeden Fall ein BD in meinen Rechner wandern.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein.
> AMD positioniert das Gesamtsystem oder Teile davon in einer Preisregion von 700+, das ist auf der Folie zu sehen
> und keine Positionierung der CPU alleine.
> Könnte mal bitte jemand endlich damit aufhören, sich ständig alles aus den Fingern zu saugen?



Konkret positioniert AMD ein Packet aus CPU, Mobo und RAM um 700$ gegen ein intel System um 700$ - Da Mobo und RAM in etwa das selbe kosten (bei AMD ein paar € weniger) kann man durchaus auch davon sprechen das man die CPUs gegen einander positioniert - da ist überhaupt nichts aus den Fingern gesaugt. Auch deshalb weil auf der Folie auch explizit die CPUs angegeben sind - lediglich als Preis ist der Sytempreis angegeben.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Konkret positioniert AMD ein Packet aus CPU, Mobo und RAM um 700$ gegen ein intel System um 700$ - Da Mobo und RAM in etwa das selbe kosten (bei AMD ein paar € weniger) kann man durchaus auch davon sprechen das man die CPUs gegen einander positioniert - da ist überhaupt nichts aus den Fingern gesaugt. Auch deshalb weil auf der Folie auch explizit die CPUs angegeben sind - lediglich als Preis ist der Sytempreis angegeben.



Was soll AMD denn auch sonst draufschreiben, oder denkst du, dass sie schon die Leistungsdaten und Preise des Sandy EP kennen?
Also nimmt man das, was bekannt ist und daran orientiert man sich.
Auch ist es wieder interessant, dass du offensichtlich schon weiß, dass AM3+ Boards wieder günstiger sein werden als vergleichbare Intel Boards, interessante Glaskugel, leihst du mir die mal?


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll AMD denn auch sonst draufschreiben, oder denkst du, dass sie schon die Leistungsdaten und Preise des Sandy EP kennen?



über dem 2600 gibt es noch den Gulftown an den man sich orientieren kann - ist ja nicht so als ob es da nichts mehr gäbe von intel waran man sich orientieren könnte



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch ist es wieder interessant, dass du offensichtlich schon weiß, dass AM3+ Boards wieder günstiger sein werden als vergleichbare Intel Boards, interessante Glaskugel, leihst du mir die mal?



Ich habe ja geschrieben "in etwa" - zudem sind schon Preise von AM3+ Mainboards aufgetaucht. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> über dem 2600 gibt es noch den Gulftown an den man sich orientieren kann - ist ja nicht so als ob es da nichts mehr gäbe von intel waran man sich orientieren könnte



Ist aber eine CPU, die schon länger am Markt ist und dessen Sockel bald abgelöst wird, wieso also an Altsilizium orientieren?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber eine CPU, die schon länger am Markt ist und dessen Sockel bald abgelöst wird, wieso also an Altsilizium orientieren?



Das stimmt zwar, aber ich denke XE85 meinte das so, dass die Sandy Bridge CPUs deutlich schneller sind als ihre direkten Vorgänger und parallel dazu halt auch eine neue Sandy Bridge Extreme Edition mit 6 oder 8 Kernen prozentual ungefähr soviel schneller wird wie der 980X.

Kurz gesagt: Eine neue Intel Extreme Edition dürfte im Vergleich zum 980X ungefähr so viel schneller (pro Kern) werden wie ein 2600K gegenüber einem i7 870, **Glaskugel an** und damit wohl, trotz Bulldozer, wieder die schnellste Desktop CPU werden **Glaskugel aus**


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Eine neue Intel Extreme Edition dürfte im Vergleich zum 980X ungefähr so viel schneller (pro Kern) werden wie ein 2600K gegenüber einem i7 870, **Glaskugel an** und damit wohl, trotz Bulldozer, wieder die schnellste Desktop CPU werden **Glaskugel aus**


 
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Sandy 8 Kerner wieder schneller sein wird, denn ein voller 8 Kerner gegen einen 80% 8 Kerner sollte ein klares Ergebnis liefern.
So gesehen ist es AMD wohl auch völlig egal, ob sie Sandy EN angreifen können oder nicht, denn im absoluten Desktop High End machst du nicht das Geld, das machst du in der Mittelklasse und beim Server hat AMD ja den Interlagos. Wenn Bulldozer schneller sein wird als die Sandy Midclass und zu dementsprechenden Preisen angeboten wird, dann ist das in erster Linie für alle Heimuser interessant, denn nur die wenigsten werden sich den Sandy 8 Core leisten können, bzw wollen, weil der Unterbau insgesamt sicher nicht günstig sein wird, also inklusive Brett und Quad RAM Kitt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

@ quantenslipstream

Klar, ist halt im Endeffekt nur eine sehr teure Prestigesache. Schön wäre es trotzdem wenn AMD auch im absoluten High-End-Bereich zur Attacke blasen würde. Dann würde vielleicht auch ein SB Extreme ein ganz klein wenig bezahlbarer werden.

Na ja, harren wir der Dinge die da kommen. Spannend wirds auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## Jan565 (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Eine neue Intel Extreme Edition dürfte im Vergleich zum 980X ungefähr so viel schneller (pro Kern) werden wie ein 2600K gegenüber einem i7 870, **Glaskugel an** und damit wohl, trotz Bulldozer, wieder die schnellste Desktop CPU werden **Glaskugel aus**



Der 870 ist aber nur 25% langsamer als der 2600K. Und der Zambesi FX soll an sich schon mal 20% schneller werden als der 2600K. Da gehe ich mal eher davon aus, dass der BD und der SB EX auf Augenhöhe liegen. Da die Architektur von AMD doch eigentlich gut durchdacht ist, 1 Kern zum Rechnen und einen weiteren nur zur Unterstützung der noch mal 80% bringen kann. In meinen Auge steckt da noch viel Potenzial hinter. Aber ab der E3 werden wir mehr wissen. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die es wieder wie bei dem Deneb machen werden und erst mal ordentlich Benchen und Rekorde klatschen. Wenn der schon mit 3,5GHz so Taktet sollten wohl mit einem guten Model mehr als 6GHz gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar, ist halt im Endeffekt nur eine sehr teure Prestigesache. Schön wäre es trotzdem wenn AMD auch im absoluten High-End-Bereich zur Attacke blasen würde. Dann würde vielleicht auch ein SB Extreme ein ganz klein wenig bezahlbarer werden.



Vielleicht hat AMD auch gar kein Interesse mehr daran, den Leistungsthron zu ergattern.
Als sie ihn mal hatten, hatte ihnen das nicht viel gebracht, Intel hat trotzdem weit mehr CPUs verkauft und bevor AMD Gelder in einen Enthusiast Prozessor steckt, sollten sie lieber mal etwas Marketing machen. Allein In der Formel 1 beim Ferrari draufkleben reicht heute nicht mehr.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist der 5 Modul Bulldozer schon in Planung und kommt Ende des Jahren, wenn Intel Sandy EN rausrückt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, harren wir der Dinge die da kommen. Spannend wirds auf jeden Fall!!!!


 
Jep, da stimmte ich dir voll zu, wird ein interessanter Sommer.

Wobei ich einen guten Plan für eine AMD Werbung hätte. 
Jeder kennt doch die Intel Werbung mit dem Roboter...
YouTube - Der beleidigte Roboter - Intel (Originalwerbespot, deutsch)

Wenn der zu Ende ist, übernimmt AMD die Regie und plötzlich rumpelt das gewaltig bei Intel, (ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass es sich wie ein Erdbeben anfühlt, aber das kommt in etwas dann hin ), und die Intel Jungs (und auch der Roboter) rennen zu dem Panoramafenster hin.
Draußen sehen sie einen gewaltigen (im typischen AMD Farbkleid) Bulldozer auf sie zurollen. 
Alle rennen durcheinander und werfen sich unter die Tische, dem Roboter fliegen die Sicherungen raus und man hört nur noch eine einzelne Stimme:
"_Bulldozer kommt, wir sind verloren_"


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Und der Zambesi FX soll an sich schon mal 20% schneller werden als der 2600K. Da gehe ich mal eher davon aus, dass der BD und der SB EX auf Augenhöhe liegen.



Hast du die Prozentzahlen gewürfelt???
Du beschwerst dich einige Posts zuvor das Mutmaßungen über Sandy E angestellt werden und zauberst jetzt selber Prozentzahlen einer CPU aus dem Hut, von der bis jetzt kein einziger Benchmark (weder Cinebench, noch Games, noch Video Encoding noch sonst was) veröffentlicht wurden. Merkste wat?????

EDIT
Es gab mal ein Gerücht das Bulldozer 20% schneller sein soll als ein i7 950, aber der ist keine Sandy CPU und es wurden auch keine Benchmarks veröffentlicht die das belegen.....



*@quantenslipstream*

Coole Idee

Du solltest das Marketing bei AMD übernehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du die Prozentzahlen gewürfelt???
> Du beschwerst dich einige Posts zuvor das Mutmaßungen über Sandy E angestellt werden und zauberst jetzt selber Prozentzahlen einer CPU aus dem Hut, von der bis jetzt kein einziger Benchmark (weder Cinebench, noch Games, noch Video Encoding noch sonst was) veröffentlicht wurden. Merkste wat?????


 
Man könnte das vielleicht hochrechnen.
Um welchen Faktor soll ein Bulldozer Modul schneller sein als ein Phenom?
60-70% oder so?
Um welchen Faktor ist denn der i7 schneller als der Phenom?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte das vielleicht hochrechnen.
> Um welchen Faktor soll ein Bulldozer Modul schneller sein als ein Phenom?
> 60-70% oder so?
> Um welchen Faktor ist denn der i7 schneller als der Phenom?



Die Frage ist in welcher Beziehung? Allgemein schneller, oder in einzelnen Spielen/Anwendungen? Oder Multithreading? All das ist ist halt bei Bulldozer bezogen auf die Intels und Phenoms noch nicht klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist in welcher Beziehung? Allgemein schneller, oder in einzelnen Spielen/Anwendungen? Bezogen auf Multithreading? All das ist ist halt bei Bulldozer bezogen auf die Intels und Phenoms noch nicht klar.


 
Jep, eben das ist auch das Problem, niemand kann konkrete Aussagen machen.
Wenn das stimmt, was PCGH_Marc sagt, dass ein Game (was ja derzeit meist nur auf 3 oder 4 Kerne läuft) dann auf jeweils einem Modul läuft, aber eben dort alles nutzen kann, dann wird Bulldozer im Gaming eine gewaltige Leistung haben, die erst mal 80% über dem Phenom liegt, weils ja ein Doppelkern Modul ist und dann noch mal 60% drauf, weil Bulldozer mehr Leistung hat als ein Phenom. Wäre dann 140% schneller und ich glaube nicht, dass ein i7 2600 140% schneller in Games ist als ein Phenom Quad.

Aber das sind halt wilde Spekulationen meinerseits, da muss man echt Tests abwarten.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein wirklich konkretes Releasedatum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Auch das nicht, er soll wohl zur E³ vorgestellt werden, die ist im Juni und kurz danach kann man ihn kaufen, also Ende Juni, Anfang Juli, wenn Intel den Z68 Chipsatz für 1155 rausbringen könnte/wird/ist zumindest dann angekündigt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Ah, ok. Danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wann die ersten AM3+ Bretter nun kommen, auch erst im Juni oder schon eher?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Also die Meldung ist von gestern:

Erstes AM3+-Mainboard im Handel gefunden - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

Wobei ich würde mir nie ein Asrock kaufen, keine Ahnung vielleicht liegt das an den Gerüchten ^^ Würd lieber Asus, Gigabyte etc. Für mehr Funktionen und mehr Features geb ich schon dafür das Geld aus


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber eine CPU, die schon länger am Markt ist und dessen Sockel bald abgelöst wird, wieso also an Altsilizium orientieren?



Hat man doch bis jetzt auch immer gemacht, selbst nachdem Sandy am Markt war kamen immer wieder Vergleiche zu Nehalem und Gulftown. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Headologic schrieb:


> Wobei ich würde mir nie ein Asrock kaufen, keine Ahnung vielleicht liegt das an den Gerüchten ^^ Würd lieber Asus, Gigabyte etc. Für mehr Funktionen und mehr Features geb ich schon dafür das Geld aus


 
Jap, liegt an den Gerüchten, Asrock ist nicht schlechter als Asus, Gigabyte oder sonst wer. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Hat man doch bis jetzt auch immer gemacht, selbst nachdem Sandy am Markt war kamen immer wieder Vergleiche zu Nehalem und Gulftown.
> 
> mfg


 
Wer hat das gemacht?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. März 2011)

Was Bulldozer kann und was nicht lass ich mir erst erzählen wenn er da ist und Tests kommen. Vorher können sie viel erzählen.
Wenn sie nachdem der i7-2600 schon 6 Monate draußen ist erst das Konkurrenzprodukt bringen brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie nicht hinterherkommen.
Bis dahin hat Intel schon fast Ivy draußen und dann wirds wieder finster.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (15. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was Bulldozer kann und was nicht lass ich mir erst erzählen wenn er da ist und Tests kommen. Vorher können sie viel erzählen.
> Wenn sie nachdem der i7-2600 schon 6 Monate draußen ist erst das Konkurrenzprodukt bringen brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie nicht hinterherkommen.
> Bis dahin hat Intel schon fast Ivy draußen und dann wirds wieder finster.


 
sign
sieht wieder nach dem üblichen aus. Intel teuer + beste Lesitung und Amd die P/L Angebote. Und 8 vs 4/8 Kerne ist naja verlegen gesagt ein Witz da noch zusagen ja wir sind schneller


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. März 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> sign
> sieht wieder nach dem üblichen aus. Intel teuer + beste Lesitung und Amd die P/L Angebote. Und 8 vs 4/8 Kerne ist naja verlegen gesagt ein Witz da noch zusagen ja wir sind schneller


 
Sehe ich nicht anders, erstmal abwarten...


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (15. März 2011)

Viele behaupten ja ,naja egal dann ist es halt so Amd P/L und Intel für die Lesitungsjunkies. Was aber nicht zu einer Weiterentwicklung führt weil sich Intel schon mit der Rolle des "Platzhirsches" ausruht und Amd hinterher hinkt. Intel ist also nur alle 1-2 Jahre darauf angewiesen etwas neu zu entwickeln ein guter Preiskampf würde hingegen zu massiver Forschung führen und die Preis in beiden Lagern niedrig halten gutes Beispiel die Servermärkte Ibm Intel und Amd führen da wahre Preis- und Innovationsschlachten aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Was für Innovation sollen denn kommen? 20 Kerne?
Die Games nutzen doch nicht mal die Leistung, die ein 990X liefern kann, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass der i7 2600 schneller ist.
Erst mal muss sich die Software an die brachiale Leistung aktueller Systeme anpassen, dann können wir von neuen Innovationen reden.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (15. März 2011)

Innovationen wären da ^^ (das glaub mir mal)
Nur was wenn da nicht der Feind jedes Pclers wäre die Konsole


----------



## GoldenMic (15. März 2011)

Mich interessieren momentan vor allen die Shrinks und die Turbo Funktionen, bzw in dem Sinne auch die Stromsparfunktionen...haben ja an sich beide den selben Sinn.
Die Leistung die aktuell geboten wird sollten die Softwarentwickler erstmal vernünftig nutzen. 
Ich fände es z.b. geil wenn ich eine CPU hätte die sehr unterschiedlich agieren kann. Ich meine der i7-870 den ich jetzt habe, der macht ja eigenltich schon das wa sich suche. Der taktet sich unter Nicht-Last auf 1,2Ghz runter und unter Last auf bis zu 3,6, bei allen Kernen unter Last auf bis zu 3,2. 
Die Shrinks sind dann vor allen wegen geringeren Stromkosten und weniger Abwärme interessant. 
Was noch interessant wäre wäre wenn man Die Stromspar und Turbo Funktionen noch flexibler gestalten könnte.


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Innovationen wären da ^^ (das glaub mir mal)
> Nur was wenn da nicht der Feind jedes Pclers wäre die Konsole


Grundsätzlich hast du recht aber in diesem einem Fall nicht, denn gerade die Konsolen haben die Mehrkernoptimierung gefördert, auf Grund dessen das ihre technische Struktur dies voraussetzen. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2011)

Bevor es keine neue Konsolengeneration gibt, wird sich da auch nicht viel tun. Aber sobald die da sind, wird sich bei der Kernoptimierung bestimmt einiges tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Innovationen wären da ^^ (das glaub mir mal)
> Nur was wenn da nicht der Feind jedes Pclers wäre die Konsole



Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn. Die Konsolen sind doch nicht an allem Schuld. Im Gegenteil: Die Cell CPU der PS3 beispielsweise ist eine der innovativsten CPUs die in den letzten 10 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen ist. Das Ding hatte schon 8 Prozessorkerne als die meisten PC-User noch auf ihren Core 2 Duos rumgurkten.

Warum Innovationen bei PC Hardware nur schwer möglich sind, hat einen vollkommen anderen Grund: Abwärts-Kompatiblität. Wirkliche Innovation wäre nur möglich, wenn ein radikaler Schnitt gemacht würde und eine vollkommen neue PC-Architektur entwickelt werden würde (gleiches gilt im übrigen für Windows), die dann aber eben nicht mehr abwärts-kompatibel wäre. Mit den Konsolen hat das aber nun wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Jep, sehe ich auch so, solange Intel und AMD am x86 Strumpf festhalten, wird es nicht richtig vorwärts gehen.
Der muss endlich ab, dessen Zeit ist abgelaufen, sense.
Dann gibts eben einen Schnitt und die alten Sachen laufen nicht mehr auf der neuen Hardware. Leider macht das aber niemand, denn keiner will komplett neu entwickeln, kostet ja ein Vermögen und man verdient nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, sehe ich auch so, solange Intel und AMD am x86 Strumpf festhalten, wird es nicht richtig vorwärts gehen.
> Der muss endlich ab, dessen Zeit ist abgelaufen, sense.
> Dann gibts eben einen Schnitt und die alten Sachen laufen nicht mehr auf der neuen Hardware. Leider macht das aber niemand, denn keiner will komplett neu entwickeln, kostet ja ein Vermögen und man verdient nicht.



Das ginge wohl nur wenn sich die größten Hardware- und Softwarehersteller zusammensetzen und den PC 2.0 entwickeln. Alte Software könnte man ja dann immer noch "virtuell" auf den neuen Systemen nutzen. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken...(leider)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ginge wohl nur wenn sich die größten Hardware- und Softwarehersteller zusammensetzen und den PC 2.0 entwickeln. Alte Software könnte man ja dann immer noch "virtuell" auf den neuen Systemen nutzen. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken...(leider)


 
Apple hat den Schritt mehr oder weniger gemacht, nur eben in die falsche Richtig. Sie sind weg vom Power PC von IBM und haben sich Intel angeschlossen, dafür musst das OS von Apple x86 fitt werden und dafür musste alles neu entwickelt werden, daher ist Mac OS 10 auch nicht mehr kompatibel zu Mac OS 9, aber es gibt eine virtuelle Maschine in OS 10, das ein OS 9 simulieren kann, ähnlich wie es der XP Modus bei Sieben macht.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2011)

Stimmt. Irgendwie kann Apple immer alles machen was andere nicht können....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Na ja, jetzt steckt Appel aber auch in der x86 Falle, zumindest bei den Dektop und Notebook Systemen.
Beim Phone und Co. haben sie ja auf den ARM Chip gesetzt, der hat mit x86 nichts am Hut.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (16. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn. Die Konsolen sind doch nicht an allem Schuld. Im Gegenteil: Die Cell CPU der PS3 beispielsweise ist eine der innovativsten CPUs die in den letzten 10 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen ist. Das Ding hatte schon 8 Prozessorkerne als die meisten PC-User noch auf ihren Core 2 Duos rumgurkten.
> 
> Warum Innovationen bei PC Hardware nur schwer möglich sind, hat einen vollkommen anderen Grund: Abwärts-Kompatiblität. Wirkliche Innovation wäre nur möglich, wenn ein radikaler Schnitt gemacht würde und eine vollkommen neue PC-Architektur entwickelt werden würde (gleiches gilt im übrigen für Windows), die dann aber eben nicht mehr abwärts-kompatibel wäre. Mit den Konsolen hat das aber nun wirklich nichts zu tun.


 
Aber trotzdem wären die Preise niedriger und Energieeinsparoptionen ausgereifter  (Angebot und Nachfrage regulieren den Preis)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. März 2011)

Da glaubt man AMD würde Intel mal in die Schranken weisen und dann ist der 8-Kern-Bulldozer doch nur die Konkurenz für Intels SB. 
Das ist einfach schwach!! Da hätte Ich mir viel mehr erhofft.

Zu x86 ist nur zu sagen, dass es veraltet ist. Es wird zeit, dass x64 zum Standart wird. 
Der einzige Grund an x86 festzuhalten ist Windows. Windows hat den größten Marktanteil an den Betriebssystemen und kommt nur mit x86 bzw. x64 CPUs klar. 
Linux kann auch mit anderen Prozessorarchitekturen umgehen. 

Wird auf jeden Fall zeit von x86 wegzukommen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wird auf jeden Fall zeit von x86 wegzukommen.


 
Wird doch nicht passieren.
Wieviele waeren denn bereit umzusteigen?
Schau doch wieviel noch XP nutzen und zufrieden damit sind (ich will nicht sagen das Win7 zwingend besser ist).
Aber fuer solch einen Schritt muss die breite Masse bereit sein, und das passiert halt global gesehen nicht so schnell.

mfG
V.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, was PCGH_Marc sagt, dass ein Game (was ja derzeit meist nur auf 3 oder 4 Kerne läuft) dann auf jeweils einem Modul läuft, aber eben dort alles nutzen kann, dann wird Bulldozer im Gaming eine gewaltige Leistung haben, die erst mal 80% über dem Phenom liegt, weils ja ein Doppelkern Modul ist und dann noch mal 60% drauf, weil Bulldozer mehr Leistung hat als ein Phenom. Wäre dann 140% schneller und ich glaube nicht, dass ein i7 2600 140% schneller in Games ist als ein Phenom Quad.


Ich glaube, du hast hier etwas definitiv nicht verstanden. Wieso sollte der BD 80% über dem Phenom II liegen, wenn ein Modul mit einem Thread gefüttert wird? Und dann noch mal 60% drauf? Woher soll das bitte kommen, erklär mir das bitte


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast hier etwas definitiv nicht verstanden. Wieso sollte der BD 80% über dem Phenom II liegen, wenn ein Modul mit einem Thread gefüttert wird? Und dann noch mal 60% drauf? Woher soll das bitte kommen, erklär mir das bitte


 
Könnte irgendein super geheimes Bauteil sein, dessen Funktion sich uns Laien einfach nicht erschliesst und für den angesprochenen Boost sorgt. Läuft vielleicht so ähnlich wie bei Star Trek ... die heisenbergsche Unschärferelation die beim Beamen "problematisch" werden könnte wird da mit dem "Heisenbergkompensator" angegangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast hier etwas definitiv nicht verstanden. Wieso sollte der BD 80% über dem Phenom II liegen, wenn ein Modul mit einem Thread gefüttert wird? Und dann noch mal 60% drauf? Woher soll das bitte kommen, erklär mir das bitte


 
Ich hab das nur zusammengerechnet oder geht das etwa nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

Was hast du zusammen gerechnet? Abgesehen von der höheren Anzahl der Integer-Kerne, den Caches und der AMD-Aussage, ein Modul berechnet zwei Threads schneller als ein Phenom II gibt's meinem Stand nach keine Performance-Angaben (sieht man von der Positionierungsfolie mal ab). Und vor allem keine Zahlen.


----------



## MehmetB (19. März 2011)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Wie immer ein unqualifizierter Kommentar
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, Intel bringt die besseren Produkte, trotz allem


 
Das sagt einer mit einem "intel" Avatar, der einzige der hier einen unqualifizierten Kommentar abgelassen hast warst du.


Hier mal ein bisschen Nachhilfe in Sachen intel:

Intel in Südkorea zu 16,4 Millionen Euro Strafe verurteilt - intel

Wettbewerbsverstöße: EU verdonnert Intel zu Rekord-Kartellstrafe - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

AMD: Intel machte durch Monopol-Missbrauch 60 Milliarden - Golem.de


Also wer so einer Firma noch Geld für ihre überteuerten Produkte hinterherschmeißt - selbst Schuld 

Und wer die besseren Produkte macht, das entscheidest zum Glück nicht du 

P/L-Krone geht nunmal an AMD - und wer zahlt schon für nur 10% Mehrleistung satte 30% mehr oder noch mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was hast du zusammen gerechnet? Abgesehen von der höheren Anzahl der Integer-Kerne, den Caches und der AMD-Aussage, ein Modul berechnet zwei Threads schneller als ein Phenom II gibt's meinem Stand nach keine Performance-Angaben (sieht man von der Positionierungsfolie mal ab). Und vor allem keine Zahlen.


 
Deswegen hab ich ja geschätzt und hochgerechnet, aber schon richtig und das ist auch klar, ohne Benchmarks kann man keine seriöse Aussage tätigen und daher warte ich jetzt auch auf den Bulldozer und auf Tests, mal gucken, was er wirklich leisten kann und was das dann alles kostet.


----------



## thysol (19. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Also wer so einer Firma noch Geld für ihre überteuerten Produkte hinterherschmeißt - selbst Schuld



Mal abgesehen vom High-End und Low-Budget Bereich ist Intel nicht ueberteuert. Im High-End Segment hat Intel sowieso keine Konkurrenz.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Und wer die besseren Produkte macht, das entscheidest zum Glück nicht du



Dass kann auch niemand sagen. Dass kommt ganz drauf an.



MehmetB schrieb:


> P/L-Krone geht nunmal an AMD - und wer zahlt schon für nur 10% Mehrleistung satte 30% mehr oder noch mehr?



Dass wuerde ich nicht sagen. Momentan hat Intel fuer den durchschnittlichen Gamer dass bessere P/L. Siehe Intel Core i5-2500K.


----------



## Pussyranger (19. März 2011)

Wenn man sich mal die Grafik ansieht erkennt man, dass der 2600K immer noch über dem 8-Kern AMD-Pendant positioniert ist. 

Ich denke, dass AMDs Topmodell gleichauf mit dem 2600K liegt und preislich auf dem Niveau des 1100T liegen wird (190€).

So, damit kann ich jetzt doch noch beruhigt zum Sandy Bridge greifen...


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Apple hat den Schritt mehr oder weniger gemacht, nur eben in die falsche Richtig. Sie sind weg vom Power PC von IBM und haben sich Intel angeschlossen, dafür musst das OS von Apple x86 fitt werden und dafür musste alles neu entwickelt werden, daher ist Mac OS 10 auch nicht mehr kompatibel zu Mac OS 9, aber es gibt eine virtuelle Maschine in OS 10, das ein OS 9 simulieren kann, ähnlich wie es der XP Modus bei Sieben macht.


Fächer deine Gründe mal breit, wieso das der falsche Schritt war? Weil Apple ins hinter her humpeln geraten ist und IBM nicht das geliefert hat, was sie eigentlich versprochen haben? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Das sagt einer mit einem "intel" Avatar.
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein bisschen Nachhilfe in Sachen Intel
> ...


Der Thread beschäftigt sich mit dem technischen Aspekt und deren Preisqualifizierung. Nicht mit dem moralischen Aspekt der Wirtschaft. Wenn AMD genau so positioniert wäre wie Intel, glaubst du, die würden dir Prozessoren umsonst schenken? Weil sie eine Sympathische Firma sind und nicht so wie bös Intel? Die würden die Kunden genauso verarschen und beuteln, wenn sie es sich leisten könnten.
Takt neutralisiert hat der SB mal geschwind eine 50% höhere IPC. Und wie ein Vorredner gesagt hat, Intel ist nicht überteuert, außer im High-End.



Pussyranger schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Grafik ansieht erkennt man, dass der 2600K immer noch über dem 8-Kern AMD-Pendant positioniert ist.
> 
> Ich denke, dass AMDs Topmodell gleichauf mit dem 2600K liegt und preislich auf dem Niveau des 1100T liegen wird (190€).
> 
> So, damit kann ich jetzt doch noch beruhigt zum Sandy Bridge greifen...



Im Leben nicht.
Nicht hardcore Folien-AnalyZer spielen.


----------



## Pussyranger (19. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja geschätzt und hochgerechnet, aber schon richtig und das ist auch klar, ohne Benchmarks kann man keine seriöse Aussage tätigen und daher warte ich jetzt auch auf den Bulldozer und auf Tests, mal gucken, was er wirklich leisten kann und was das dann alles kostet.


 
Quanti, ein *einzelner Integerkern, also ein halbes Modul,* hat genau 50% der Leistung eines kompletten Moduls, das mit zwei Threads angesprochen wird, und man davon ausgeht, das alle Einheiten immer komplett ausgelastet wurden.

Jetzt gibt es aber noch zwei andere Fälle. 

1. Die FPU kann nun exklusiv genutzt werden, und auch voll ausgelastet werden, was vorher nicht möglich war, dann sind Leistungssteigerungen von etwa ~%20-100% drin, je nachdem wie die FPU nun genau genutzt werden kann, ganz zu schweigen ob man AVX nutzen kann oder gar sogar die höhere Genauigkeit nutzen kann, also Quad statt Double und somit nicht mehr einen Wert aus mehreren Einzelwerten berechnen muss. In den Fällen sind sogar weit mehr als 100% möglich wenn ich das richtig einordnen kann
2. Die FPU wurde perfekt aufgeteilt unter den beiden, bzw die frei gewordene FPU-Leistung kann nicht genutzt werden, dann liegt der Vorteil von nur einem Thread im Modul bei 0%

Also was lernen wir daraus, die Flex-FPU mit AVX zusammen kann Leistungsgewinne von 0-100%+ ermöglichen... 

So jetzt kannste dir überlegen, wie Aussagekräftig irgendwelche Überlegungen ohne genaue Hardwarekenntnisse UND Kenntnisse über die Funktionsweise der Software sind.... 

EDIT: Das mit Modul und Integerkern war wohl "geringfügig" missverständlich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

Was sind ein einzelnes und ein komplettes Modul? Modul ist Modul.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Na ob ich halt einen Thread auf einem Modul laufen hab, oder eben zwei.

Mit einem kann ich halt logischerweise die zweite Integereinheit nicht ausnutzen, aber halt definitiv die FPU zu 100% nutzen, ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Fächer deine Gründe mal breit, wieso das der falsche Schritt war? Weil Apple ins hinter her humpeln geraten ist und IBM nicht das geliefert hat, was sie eigentlich versprochen haben?



Rein im Bezug zur x86 Geschichte. Als Apple zu Intel gewechselt ist, haben sie sich dem x86 Verbund angeschlossen, sind also daran gebunden.
IBM wollte ja keine Desktopsysteme mehr machen, daher musste Apple wechseln, wenn sie weiterhin konkurrenzfähige Rechner haben wollten, aber die x86 Geschichte ist eben ein Rückschritt, angesichts der Leistung ein Fortschritt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na ob ich halt einen Thread auf einem Modul laufen hab, oder eben zwei.
> 
> Mit einem kann ich halt logischerweise die zweite Integereinheit nicht ausnutzen, aber halt definitiv die FPU zu 100% nutzen, ohne Kompromisse.


 
Deswegen interessiert es mich auch bei den Games.
Ein Game, das auf 4 Kernen gut läuft, nimmt jetzt vier Module, oder geht es auf zwei Module, weil darin je 2 Kerne sind?


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Na ob ich halt einen Thread auf einem Modul laufen hab, oder eben zwei.
> 
> Mit einem kann ich halt logischerweise die zweite Integereinheit nicht ausnutzen, aber halt definitiv die FPU zu 100% nutzen, ohne Kompromisse.


 
Oh je Skysknake 
Du hast im Prinzip natürlich recht, bloß eine Logik trifft nicht zu.



> Was sind ein einzelnes und ein komplettes Modul? Modul ist Modul.



Ein Modul ist ein geschlossenes Stück. Das Stück besteht aus mehreren Einzelheiten. Du sagst praktisch, ein einzelner Motor, hat die halbe Leistung eines ganzen Motors.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Kommt darauf an, wie eng AMD mit Microsoft zusammen arbeitet. Besser sind 4 Module bei 4 Threads, da die Threads sich dann bei der FPU nicht in die Quere kommen können.

Die Implementierung sollte ohne Probleme möglich sein, einfach die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei SMT/HT nutzen und gut ist. 

Ansonsten kann man ja auch von Hand Kerne zuweisen, aber das wäre schon sehr umständlich.

Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen, das man mit Microsoft nicht so eng zusammen arbeitet


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Oh je Skysknake
> Du hast im Prinzip natürlich recht, bloß eine Logik trifft nicht zu.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich seh nicht wo du das Problem gerade siehst...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie eng AMD mit Microsoft zusammen arbeitet. Besser sind 4 Module bei 4 Threads, da die Threads sich dann bei der FPU nicht in die Quere kommen können.


 
Ja, eben, wer macht das, entscheidet die CPU, wie sie was bearbeitet oder muss das das OS zuweisen?
Was nützen die 4 Module, wenn das Game nur auf 2 Module zugreift und die beiden anderen tot übern Zaun hängen?
Sinnvoller ist es, wenn das auf alle Module verteilt wird und erst wenns nicht mehr anders geht, bearbeitet ein Modul eben zwei Sachen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

Dann hat aber weder ein Modul eines Moduls (WTF?!) 50% Leistung noch ein Integer-Kern eines Moduls.


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rein im Bezug zur x86 Geschichte. Als Apple zu Intel gewechselt ist, haben sie sich dem x86 Verbund angeschlossen, sind also daran gebunden.
> IBM wollte ja keine Desktopsysteme mehr machen, daher musste Apple wechseln, wenn sie weiterhin konkurrenzfähige Rechner haben wollten, aber die x86 Geschichte ist eben ein Rückschritt, angesichts der Leistung ein Fortschritt.
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Apple: Du meinst also eher übergreifend ein Nachteil für alle, weil man damit die X86- Architektur noch unterstützt hat und damit ein radikaler Schritt noch schwerer wird?

Zu den Games: Da werden wir hoffentlich positiv überrascht. Am besten wären natürlich 4 Module , wo 4 Integer Cores die vollen Ressourcen ihres Moduls zur Verfügung haben.

@ Skysnake

Es ist nur „Geklugscheißere“. 
Ein einzelner Motor ist ein ganzer Motor. Ein Motor ist ein Motor. Du musst von Einzelteilen innerhalb des Motors reden und nicht von einem halben Motor. Der funktioniert nämlich dann als halbes Stück nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Zu Apple: Du meinst also eher übergreifend ein Nachteil für alle, weil man damit die X86- Architektur noch unterstützt hat und damit ein radikaler Schritt noch schwerer wird?



Ja, so ungefähr, alle Desktop Computer arbteiten mit der x86 Technologie, praktisch alle Notebooks.
Das wird also schwerer, wenn man den x86 Strumpf wirklich mal abschneiden will.
Und irgendwann muss es den Schnitt geben, meine Meinung.



Locuza schrieb:


> Zu den Games: Da werden wir hoffentlich positiv überrascht. Am besten wären natürlich 4 Module , wo 4 Integer Cores die vollen Ressourcen ihres Moduls zur Verfügung haben.


 
Das denke und erwarte ich auch, sonst wäre das ja eine riesen Enttäuschung.


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


 
Du kannst die Folie niemals als Perfomance Einschätzung heran ziehen. Wenn , dann nur wie die Folie selber, sehr grob. Da wird eine Systemplattform verglichen und 700$ +. 710$ und 780$ sind 700$+.
Außerdem wozu sollte AMD Bulldozer auf dem Markt bringen? Damit sie ihre Phenom-Reihe nochmal umfassend 50 Euro billiger machen können? 
Der wird auf jeden Fall mehr kosten und nicht nur den Preis beerben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> Der wird auf jeden Fall mehr kosten und nicht nur den Preis beerben.


 
AMD kann und wird das verlangen, was er leistet.
Ist das Top Modul schneller, wird er auch mehr kosten als ein i7 2600, leistet er weniger, kann AMD keine 300€ dafür verlangen.


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kann und wird das verlangen, was er leistet.
> Ist das Top Modul schneller, wird er auch mehr kosten als ein i7 2600, leistet er weniger, kann AMD keine 300€ dafür verlangen.


 
Und er wird nur mehr leisten können als der 1100T


----------



## Pussyranger (19. März 2011)

AMD ist doch grundsätzlich günstiger als Intel... Zumindest im Mainstreambereich.
Und außerdem: Wenn die neuen und schnelleren Modelle immer mehr kosten würden als die alten, würden die CPUs mittlerweile alle über 10.000€ kosten 
Ich denke deshalb, dass AMDs Topmodell ca. 250€ kosten wird und die "alten" CPUs im Preis fallen werden. Irgendwann fällt er dann auch im Preis. War beim 1090T ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

Wieso ist AMD günstiger? Billig-CPUs hat Intel auch.


----------



## Pussyranger (19. März 2011)

Damit meine ich das P/L-Verhältnis. Z.B. der x4 640 (79€) ist schneller als der i3-530 (94€).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Wenn Bulldozer am Markt fest integriert ist, dann verschwinden die alten Modelle langsam, ist doch normal.
Wer kauft heute noch AM2+ CPUs, auch wenn es sie immer noch gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Damit meine ich das P/L-Verhältnis. Z.B. der x4 640 (79€) ist schneller als der i3-530 (94€).


In Spielen trifft diese Aussage nicht zu, da liegen der X4 640 und der i3-530 auf ähnlichem Level. Intel bietet nahezu durchweg gleich viele Fps/Euro oder im Falle von Sandy Bridge sogar weitaus mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In Spielen trifft diese Aussage nicht zu, da liegen der X4 640 und der i3-530 auf ähnlichem Level.


 
Mag sein, aber der Anwendungsfreak, der eben eine günstige CPU haben will, sollte eher zum AMD greifen, denn 15€ sind nun mal 15€, dann noch ein sehr günstiges AM3 Brett, was auch günstiger ist als ein 1156 Brett und schon spart er relativ viel Geld und hat trotzdem viel Leistung.


----------



## Locuza (19. März 2011)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> AMD ist doch grundsätzlich günstiger als Intel... Zumindest im Mainstreambereich.
> Und außerdem: Wenn die neuen und schnelleren Modelle immer mehr kosten würden als die alten, würden die CPUs mittlerweile alle über 10.000€ kosten
> Ich denke deshalb, dass AMDs Topmodell ca. 250€ kosten wird und die "alten" CPUs im Preis fallen werden. Irgendwann fällt er dann auch im Preis. War beim 1090T ja auch nicht anders.


Prinzipiell hast du hier recht, bloß ist der Bulldozer das erste Design was AMD mal von Grund auf konzipiert hat. Damit werden mal wieder große Leistungssprünge bei AMD erwartet. So kommt es natürlich auch zu einem höher angesetzten Preis.
Ich Rechne mit dem Topmodell eher Region 300€+


----------



## NZHALKO (19. März 2011)

Amd ist im Preis/Leistugs Verhaltnis unschlagbar. Das wird auch immer so bleiben. Das AMD bei weitaus geringeren Preisen teurere Modelle von Intel manchmal ganz gut stehenlässt kommt auf die Anwendung an.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Amd ist im Preis/Leistugs Verhaltnis unschlagbar. Das wird auch immer so bleiben.


Noch pauschaler geht's nicht, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann hat aber weder ein Modul eines Moduls (WTF?!) 50% Leistung noch ein Integer-Kern eines Moduls.


Marc ich hab den Post nochmal gelesen, das war wirklich missverständlich  Ich meinte natürlich einen Integerkern, eines Moduls, also halt ein halb ausgelastetes Modul, bzw äquivalent halt ein Thread auf einem Modul, so dass der zweite Integerkern nicht zu tun hat.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, eben, wer macht das, entscheidet die CPU, wie sie was bearbeitet oder muss das das OS zuweisen?
> Was nützen die 4 Module, wenn das Game nur auf 2 Module zugreift und die beiden anderen tot übern Zaun hängen?
> Sinnvoller ist es, wenn das auf alle Module verteilt wird und erst wenns nicht mehr anders geht, bearbeitet ein Modul eben zwei Sachen.


 Ja klar macht das das OS, wer sonst?

Es wäre zwar theoretisch auch denkbar, dass das OS nur einen Kern pro Modul sieht, aber das wäre eher nicht so geschickt, da der Programmierer ja eventuell auch ABSICHTLICH 2 Threads in einem Modul laufen lassen will, damit die beiden Threads auf die Daten des anderen schneller zugreifen können dank des gemeinsamen L2 Caches.


----------



## NZHALKO (20. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc 

doch geht schon. hab aber keine lust mich als fanboy beleidigen zu lassen...


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Nein geht nicht....

AMD hatte auch 1.000,-€+ CPUs... und wird Sie auch wieder haben, wenn sie wieder mal so mit Intel den Boden wischen sollten.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja klar macht das das OS, wer sonst?
> 
> Es wäre zwar theoretisch auch denkbar, dass das OS nur einen Kern pro Modul sieht, aber das wäre eher nicht so geschickt, da der Programmierer ja eventuell auch ABSICHTLICH 2 Threads in einem Modul laufen lassen will, damit die beiden Threads auf die Daten des anderen schneller zugreifen können dank des gemeinsamen L2 Caches.


 
Ich meine aber, dass das OS die beiden Kerne sieht und dann eben eine 4 Kern Anwendung, wie ein Game, auf 2 Module verteilt, weils eben 4 Kerne sind, anstatt es auf 4 Module zu verteilen. Das gilt es abzuwarten, wie das Game oder die Anwendung skaliert.
Wenns richtig mies läuft, dann wird immer erst ein Modul komplett angesprochen, mit beiden Kernen, bevor ein weiteres Modul genommen wird, dann wird AMD hinter den Erwartungen bleiben.
Läuft es optimal, dann verteilt sich die Leistung auf die Module gleichzeitig und erst wird das Modul ausgefahren und danach die einzelnen Kerne der Module.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Quanti was bringt dich bitte schön auf die Idee, das dies so sein sollte?

Eine Technik mit der dies verhindert werden kann gibt es in Windows bereits. Die Handhabung der virtuellen Kerne von Intel CPUs....

Das kannst du wohl SEHR leicht einfach auf ne AMD CPU übertragen. Ich vermute, das du da sogar nur die CPU-Kennungen in ne Liste eintragen musst und schon funktioniert die Sache wie gewünscht, es sei denn der Programmierer ändert dies von Hand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti was bringt dich bitte schön auf die Idee, das dies so sein sollte?



Vermutungen, wie so alles, wenns um Bulldozer geht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Eine Technik mit der dies verhindert werden kann gibt es in Windows bereits. Die Handhabung der virtuellen Kerne von Intel CPUs....



SMT ist aber eben etwas anderes als InteGer.
Bei AMD sind es ja zwei Kerne pro Modul, so oder so, egal, was sie sich teilen.
Daher, woher will das OS wissen, dass es pro Modul agieren muss und nicht pro physikalischen Kern?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das kannst du wohl SEHR leicht einfach auf ne AMD CPU übertragen. Ich vermute, das du da sogar nur die CPU-Kennungen in ne Liste eintragen musst und schon funktioniert die Sache wie gewünscht, es sei denn der Programmierer ändert dies von Hand.



Ich warte lieber wirklich erste Tests ab, wenn das bei den Games pro Modul läuft und immer klappt, dann hat der Bulldozer sicher eine sehr gute Gaming Leistung, eben weil die Games mit so vielen Threads noch nicht so wahnsinnig viel anfangen können, sieht man ja beim Gulftown. Doch wenn ein Game voll auf alle 4 Module zugreift und die beiden Kerne darin werkeln, also als Vergleich 4 Module beim Bulldozer gegen die 4 Kerne des i5 2500, dann müsste der AMD schon einiges an Mehr Leistung hinbekommen, gerade auch weil die Leistung pro Modul ja höher ist als beim Phenom.
Ich bin da sehr neugierig drauf und freue mich auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> SMT ist aber eben etwas anderes als InteGer.
> Bei AMD sind es ja zwei Kerne pro Modul, so oder so, egal, was sie sich teilen.
> Daher, woher will das OS wissen, dass es pro Modul agieren muss und nicht pro physikalischen Kern?


Woher weiß denn dein OS, das es da nen virtuellen Kern gibt?  

Richtig aus der Kennung der CPU, mehr nicht 

Also ich wüsste nicht, das es anders funktionieren könnte.

Ich seh da wirklich nicht das Problem von dir. Das sollte sehr sehr sehr einfach zu implementieren sein, das es richtig funktioniert. Da war SMT bzw HT schon schwieriger in Windows rein zu packen, weil es vorher halt so was nicht gab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich seh da wirklich nicht das Problem von dir. Das sollte sehr sehr sehr einfach zu implementieren sein, das es richtig funktioniert. Da war SMT bzw HT schon schwieriger in Windows rein zu packen, weil es vorher halt so was nicht gab.


 
XP und Vista konnten damit nichts anfangen, bzw. es auseinander halten, erst Sieben konnte das.
Doch es ist ja kein SMT, es sind zwei physikalische Kerne und das ist halt so eine Sache.
Wenn Sieben nur physikalischen und virtuellen Kern auseinander halten kann, nicht aber InteGer Kern und Modul, dann siehts für AMD eben schlechter aus.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Und woher weiß Windows (7) das eine CPU 8 echte Kerne hat oder 4 echte und 4 virtuelle? 

bzw. woher weiß Windows (7), das eine AMD CPU =/= einer Intel CPU ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Mir ist die Sache halt suspekt und ich warte erst mal das Release ab und die ersten Tests, dann brechen einige entweder in Jubelstürme oder in Tränen aus.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Oder beides 

Ich denke man kann es so pauschal nicht sagen. Die Flex FPU hat wirklich sehr geile Ansätze, aber bei manchen Sachen kannst du Sie einfach nicht wirklich effektiv nutzen, und dann haste keinen riesen Gewinn. Ich denke aber das mehr oder weniger im schlechtesten Fall die Leistung von nem 7 Kern Phenom II ist absolut ok. 

Wenn die BOINC Werte stimmen kanns ja je nach dem schon sehr pervers mehr Leistung werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ich gehe ja auch davon aus, dass die Technik der Bringer wird und dass der Kram sowas von fett schnell auf dem Bulldozer laufen wird, aber du weiß ja, der Phenom 1 sollte auch damals das Non-Plus-Ultra werden und dessen Geschichte müssen wir nicht mehr aufwärmen.
Ich hab ja meinen (kaputten) Sandy Kram und warte einfach, was der Juni so bringen wird und wenn das eintritt, was ich denke, womit ich rechne, dann muss ich meinen Sandy Kram schnell verkaufen, sonst ist der noch schneller nichts mehr wert.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Das wird wohl kaum passieren. 

Die Preise sind voll auf ok. Wenn man da mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis bringen würde, dann würden sehr viele einfach nur zum billigeren greifen 

Da würde man auch keinen echten Stich gegen Intel machen. Wenn se nur etwas schneller sind, ist das voll auf ok zum gleichen Preis, es sei denn AMD will massiv Intel ankacken, bis die Sandy EN/EP kommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Vielleicht baut AMD auch schon am Sandy EN Killer, wer weiß. 
Auch mal warten, das die AM3+ Bretter machen. Schon komisch, dass jetzt alle mit den 8xx Chipsätzen kommen, der 9xx lohnt halt doch nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

naja, vielleicht brauch der Chip doch etwas länger, oder es ist halt "nur" nen Treiber/Firmware Update, bzw. vielleicht kommen Sie doch mit neuem Chipsatz.

Na nen EN "killer" kennen wir doch schon BD mit 8 Modulen  Muss es halt nur nen Consumer Brett für geben, dann ist die Sache geritzt.

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hoffe AMD macht den Scheis nicht und macht stattdessen ein System, was schon in der Mittelklasse mit genug Lanes daher kommt, nicht wie bei Intel mit den 115x Systemen...


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> P/L-Krone geht nunmal an AMD - und wer zahlt schon für nur 10% Mehrleistung satte 30% mehr oder noch mehr?





NZHALKO schrieb:


> Amd ist im Preis/Leistugs Verhaltnis unschlagbar. Das wird auch immer so bleiben. Das AMD bei weitaus geringeren Preisen teurere Modelle von Intel manchmal ganz gut stehenlässt kommt auf die Anwendung an.



Billiger heist nicht automaitsch besseres P/L Verhältnis - gerade im Preisbereich von 100-300€ hat intel aktuell das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis als AMD

mfg


----------



## puerto505 (20. März 2011)

derzeit ist alles was die künftige leistung von bulldozer angeht, reine spekulation.
verlässliche oder überhaupt genaue daten und leistungs-benchmarkvergleiche seitens amd gibt es nicht. das lässt für mich nur 3 schlussfolgerungen zu:

1. bulldozer schließt leistungsmäßig zur i5 7xx und i7 8xx/9xx serie auf, während eifrig an rev.2 gearbeitet wird (siehe phenom 1 zu 2)
2. bulldozer ist trotz neuer architektur, verbesserungen und innovationen geringfügig langsamer (was ich nicht hoffe), dann liegt auch hier alle hoffnung in rev.2 oder amd verliert weiter kräftig an boden zu intel
3. bulldozer macht seinem namen alle ehre und stampft i5 2xxx und i7 2xxx, sowie kommende sb´s in den boden (ein kleiner aber feiner vorsprung reicht ja), dann wäre das die jahrelange arbeit mehr als wert und amd nur zu wünschen (und ich bin kein fanboy!)

ich hoffe ja, dass die magere infopolitik zu bd für punkt 3 spricht, wobei dann natürlich immer noch rev.2 in der hinterhand wäre. preislich wäre amd dann eine klasse höher, denn niemand verkauft sehr gute hardware zu unrentablen preisen, wie derzeit, wo die gewinnzone bei amd recht dünn gesät ist und einzig im leistungsrückstand zu intel begründet liegt und nicht weil amd den kunden eine freude machen will oder was zu verschenken hat.

ich bin jedenfalls tierisch gespannt auf das erscheinen und die ersten realen (vergleichs)tests der planierraupe


----------



## DaStash (20. März 2011)

@Puerto
Schöne Annahme! 
Die Tatsache das Firmen meist dann viel Wind um nichts machen und vorab schön die Werbetrommel rühren zeugt meistens davon, dass sie so versuchen von Schwächen des Produktes abzulenken. Da dies diesmal nicht der Fall ist würde ich mich Punkt 3 anschließen! 

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Naja, sollte Bulldozer wirklich den Punkt 3 schaffen dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiter Intel kaufen, nur vllt etwas billiger, wobei ich die jetzigen preise ok finde, aber kann dabei sagen ich bin Verfechter des Underdogs


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

@ Locuzua:

*Hätte hätte hätte, das interessiert niemanden*, Fakt ist Intel hat die Kunden verarscht und ihnen so Geld aus den Taschen gezogen (wofür sie zurecht saftig bestraft wurden) und AMD hat es entweder noch nicht gemacht oder sich aber mindestens noch nicht dabei erwischen lassen.


Ein Richter spricht auch keinen Bankräuber mit der Begründung frei "Hätte ich das Geld gebraucht hätte ich genauso gehandelt -> Freispruch".


----------



## Locuza (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> @ Locuzua:
> 
> *Hätte hätte hätte, das interessiert niemanden*, Fakt ist Intel hat die Kunden verarscht und ihnen so Geld aus den Taschen gezogen (wofür sie zurecht saftig bestraft wurden) und AMD hat es entweder noch nicht gemacht oder sich aber mindestens noch nicht dabei erwischen lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich spreche Intel nicht frei, aber es interessiert auch 90% der Käufer nicht, wie Böse Intel ist. AMD gewinnt auch nicht im Prozessormarkt , weil sie lieber erscheinen.  
 Intel wurde allerdings kaum bestraft. Die haben mal gar nichts verloren.  
 Es ist nur wirklich schön das jetzt auch bei Media-Saturn AMD Prozessoren verkauft werden.
 Ohne den Rechtsstreit hätte AMD vielleicht auch gar nicht AVX bekommen, oder die kleinen SSE Befehlserweiterungen.
 Es ist doch mal schön zu sehen , dass es richtig spannend wird.


----------



## NZHALKO (20. März 2011)

Solche Lobbyhinterzogenen Gründe haben in verbindung mit dem unglaublich schlechtem Preis Leistungverhältnis von Intel bei mir schon seit langem den Hebel auf AMD umgelegt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Bitte, lasst doch den Quatsch. "unglaublich schlechtem Preis Leistungverhältnis von Intel" ... das ist einfach Unfug³.


----------



## Jan565 (20. März 2011)

Für mich ist es ein Kaufgrund AMD zu nehmen, wie eine Firma Marketing führt. Intel wurde zu einer kleiner Strafe von 1,06Mrd Euro verklagt wegen nicht zu lässigen Verträgen. In meinen Augen ist Intel einfach eine Firma die sich durch andere Bereichern lässt, schließlich kommt von den Meisten Entwicklungen im Prozessoren Bereich, dass wenigste von Intel. Wie z.B. die NB im Prozessor, FSB abschaffen, Speichercontroller, x64 usw. sind alles Entwicklungen von AMD, die Intel einige Jahre später selbst benutzt. Und sowas unterstütze ich nicht. 



Locuza schrieb:


> Ohne den Rechtsstreit hätte AMD vielleicht auch gar nicht AVX bekommen, oder die kleinen SSE Befehlserweiterungen.


 
Diese Erfindung stammt von AMD und nicht von Intel. AMD arbeitete erst am SSE5, als die Wind davon bekommen haben, Intel kopiert es, nennt es nur um, hat AMD sich dazu entschlossen den Befehlssatz zu nehmen, da ein eigener von AMD eh keinen Erfolg hat, da Intel einfach mehr Einfluss hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Solche Lobbyhinterzogenen Gründe haben in verbindung mit dem unglaublich schlechtem Preis Leistungverhältnis von Intel bei mir schon seit langem den Hebel auf AMD umgelegt.


 
Wenn du rein nach Preis pro Frame redest, dann sieht Intel sehr gut darin aus, das Problem ist halt, dass man die 60% Vorsprung halt nicht merkt, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Wieso sollte man +60% nicht merken?


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> aber es interessiert auch 90% der Käufer nicht, wie Böse Intel ist


 
Schon, nur meiner Meinung nach _sollte_ das anders sein bzw. man sollte sowas sehr wohl berücksichtigen, um solchen Machenschaften eben eine klare Absage zu erteilen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> dass man die 60% Vorsprung halt nicht merkt


 

Fang jetzt hier bitte nicht auch wieder mit deinem Dahergerede an.

Natürlich "merkt" man es, wenn Prozessor X 60% schneller als Prozessor Y ist, aber natürlich nur in Anwendungen etc. wo's auf die CPU ankommt (Decoding etc. pp.), in einem Spiel, wo oft die Graka limitiert, merkt man das natürlich nicht, weil die CPU dort nicht der Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man +60% nicht merken?


 
Wo denn?
Nehmen wir mal die üblichen Shooter Games, die gerne gedaddelt werden.
Modern Warfare oder Bad Company 2.
Dort spielt der eine mit einem Phenom 955, der andere mit einem i5 2500k, beide haben eine GTX 560 und einen 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor.
Hat denn jetzt der Intel User wirklich 60% mehr Frames als der AMD User, weil der den 60% schnelleren Prozessor hat?


----------



## NZHALKO (20. März 2011)

Eben. Und außerdem ist das schlecht zu sagen das ein i7 schneller ist als ein Phenom. Er kostet ja auch 3 mal soviel.

Vielleicht so: PREIS(!)/Leistung


----------



## Dukex2 (20. März 2011)

> Hat denn jetzt der Intel User wirklich 60% mehr Frames als der AMD User, weil der den 60% schnelleren Prozessor hat?



Sicher


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Eben. Und außerdem ist das schlecht zu sagen das ein i7 schneller ist als ein Phenom. Er kostet ja auch 3 mal soviel.
> 
> Vielleicht so: PREIS(!)/Leistung


 
Kein Wunder das AMD alle so toll finden. 
Wenn das 259€ dreifache von 166€ ist. Und jetzt komm mir nicht an mit "blah blah, ich meinte DEN phenom und DEN teueresten i7...blah blah"
Du hast hier pauschalisiert.
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Und in Spielen ist der i5-2400/2500 trotzdem schneller und kostet ähnliches.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Nehmen wir mal die üblichen Shooter Games, die gerne gedaddelt werden.
> Modern Warfare oder Bad Company 2.
> Dort spielt der eine mit einem Phenom 955, der andere mit einem i5 2500k, beide haben eine GTX 560 und einen 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor.
> Hat denn jetzt der Intel User wirklich 60% mehr Frames als der AMD User, weil der den 60% schnelleren Prozessor hat?


 

Wie wärs wenn du mal meine Erklärung gelesen hättest?

Aber ist ja nichts neues, dass du Erklärungen, die extra für dich gemacht werden, einfach nicht beachtest und trotzdem deinen falschen Käse postest 


Nochmal:



MehmetB schrieb:


> Man "merkt" es schon, wenn Prozessor X 60% schneller als Prozessor Y ist, aber _natürlich _nur in Anwendungen etc. wo's auf die CPU ankommt (Decoding etc. pp.), in einem Spiel, wo oft die Graka limitiert, merkt man das natürlich nicht, weil die CPU dort nicht der Flaschenhals ist.



Dass ich mit einem Ferrari die Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht auf einer Serpentinenstraße erreiche, sollte klar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du mal meine Erklärung gelesen hättest?



Deine Erklärung interessiert mich aber nicht, mir ging es alleine um die Aussage von PCGH_Marc



MehmetB schrieb:


> Aber ist ja nichts neues, dass du Erklärungen, die extra für dich gemacht werden, einfach nicht beachtest und trotzdem deinen falschen Käse postest



Noch mal zum Mitmeißeln, deine Aussage hat mich nicht interessiert, es geht um Games und sonst um nichts.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Dass ich mit einem Ferrari die Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht auf einer Serpentinenstraße erreiche, sollte klar sein.



Selten einen blöderen Vergleich gelesen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Los, lasst und neue Prozessoren mit Saturn V Raketen vergleichen


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> ...


 
Und du bist offenbar dem Irrglauben anheim gefallen, die Welt würde sich nur um dich drehen. Er hat sich mit seiner Aussage auf PCGH_Marc bezogen, nicht auf dich.

Tatsache ist eben, dass Intel Prozessoren viel schneller als AMDs sind, und das zu einem gar nicht mal so viel höheren Preis. Ich wäre nicht auf den 2500K umgestiegen, wenn es nicht so wäre, denn ich halte nichts von völlig überteuerten Produkten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Tatsache ist eben, dass Intel Prozessoren viel schneller als AMDs sind, und das zu einem gar nicht mal so viel höheren Preis. Ich wäre nicht auf den 2500K umgestiegen, wenn es nicht so wäre, denn ich halte nichts von völlig überteuerten Produkten.


 
Natürlich sind Intel Prozessoren schneller als AMD Prozessoren, doch man muss halt auch das entsprechende Game spielen um es merken zu können und das sind Ausnahmegames, wie es sie immer geben wird. Die Mehrzahl an Games laufen mit beiden Prozessoren und entsprechender Grafikkarte sehr gut und bei denen ist der Intel eben kein 60% weg, kann er auch nicht und ich kenne niemanden, der in 800x600 Pixel spielt, nur weil er sehen will, wie schnell seine CPU ist.

Der Vorteil des Intel liegt eben in der Zukunft, wenn der AMD mal für die eine kommende Grafikkartengeneration zu langsam sein wird, kann der Intel diese noch antreiben.
Der i5 2500k wird also länger "halten" können als der Phenom 955 und deswegen wird auch der Intel häufig empfohlen (auch von mir), weil er trotz des Aufpreises zum AMD die deutlich besserer CPU ist, trotzdem heißt es nicht, dass man mit dem AMD nicht mehr spielen kann.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> trotzdem heißt es nicht, dass man mit dem AMD nicht mehr spielen kann.



Das behauptet auch keiner. Trotzdem bleibt es Fakt das auch in Spielen intel CPUs aktuell meistens (vor allem im Preisbereich von 100-300€) das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis haben, auch wenn eine hier nicht müde werden das gegenteil zu behaupten weil sie offenbar der Meinung sind billiger = bessere PL Verhältnis(oder was auch immer der Grund für diese Behauptungen sein mögen). Das man Mehrleistung eventuell nicht merkt ist wieder was anderes und hat mit PL eigentlich nichts zu tun.

mfg


----------



## Locuza (20. März 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein Kaufgrund AMD zu nehmen, wie eine Firma Marketing führt. Intel wurde zu einer kleiner Strafe von 1,06Mrd Euro verklagt wegen nicht zu lässigen Verträgen. In meinen Augen ist Intel einfach eine Firma die sich durch andere Bereichern lässt, schließlich kommt von den Meisten Entwicklungen im Prozessoren Bereich, dass wenigste von Intel. Wie z.B. die NB im Prozessor, FSB abschaffen, Speichercontroller, x64 usw. sind alles Entwicklungen von AMD, die Intel einige Jahre später selbst benutzt. Und sowas unterstütze ich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Erfindung stammt von AMD und nicht von Intel. AMD arbeitete erst am SSE5, als die Wind davon bekommen haben, Intel kopiert es, nennt es nur um, hat AMD sich dazu entschlossen den Befehlssatz zu nehmen, da ein eigener von AMD eh keinen Erfolg hat, da Intel einfach mehr Einfluss hat.


 
BOAH 
Fast wäre ich vom Stuhl gekippt. ( Das mit Intel kommentiere ich erst gar nicht.)

SSE5 wurde auf 128 Bit spezifiziert und Intels AVX hat die Registergrößen auf 256 Bit vergrößert. 
Außerdem ist das AVX Arbeitsschema schneller, als das von AMDs geplanten SSE5.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das behauptet auch keiner. Trotzdem bleibt es Fakt das auch in Spielen intel CPUs aktuell meistens (vor allem im Preisberech von 100-300€)das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis haben, auch wenn eine hier nicht müde werden das gegenteil zu behaupten weil sie offenbar der Meinung sind billiger = bessere PL Verhältnis(oder was auch immer der Grund für diese Behauptungen sein mögen). Das man Mehrleistung eventuell nicht merkt ist wieder was anderes und hat mit PL eigentlich nichts zu tun.
> 
> mfg


 
Das rede ich dir doch auch gar nicht ab, wieso meckerst du mich da an?


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Richtig, und aufgrund des _meist_ besseren P/L V-Verhältnisses kann ich mir in sagen wir 10 Jahren eben 3 statt 2 CPUs kaufen, somit gleicht sich diese angebliche "zukunftssicherheit" wieder aus.

Wenn ich für 200€ einen Intel-Vierkerner aber einen AMD-Sechskerner bekomme, dann ist letzter definitv zukunftssicherer, egal ob er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt insgesamt etvl. 10% langsamer ist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selten einen blöderen Vergleich gelesen.


 

Der Vergleich ist sehr zutreffend, du verstehst in nur mal wieder nicht.


Gerade deine "Erklärung" würde ja für die AMDs sprechen, da man den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil deiner Meinung nach ja eh nicht merkt, in Games trifft das ja auch teilweise zu, deshalb kauft sich auch keiner der wirtschaftlich nachvollziehbar nachdenkt einen sackteuren (also die High-End Modelle) Intel-Prozessor hauptsächlich zum gamen, zumindest machts nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo denn? Nehmen wir mal die üblichen Shooter Games, die gerne gedaddelt werden. Modern Warfare oder Bad Company 2. Dort spielt der eine mit einem Phenom 955, der andere mit einem i5 2500k, beide haben eine GTX 560 und einen 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor. Hat denn jetzt der Intel User wirklich 60% mehr Frames als der AMD User, weil der den 60% schnelleren Prozessor hat?


Du solltest das gleich einschränken - was du gerne "vergisst". 60% mehr sind 60% mehr, die in CPU-limitierten Anwendungen auch 1:1 durchschlagen. Spielst du natürlich in 25x16 mit einer GF 6200 TC, dann schlägt das nicht durch 



NZHALKO schrieb:


> Eben. Und außerdem ist das schlecht zu sagen das ein i7 schneller ist als ein Phenom. Er kostet ja auch 3 mal soviel.


Bitte unterlasse diesen pauschalen Quatsch oder ich melde dein Posting als Spam.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Das ich von ein 1090T zukunftssicherer ist als ein i5-2500k bezweifle ich mal stark 
Nur weil die Anwendungen paralleler werden heißt es nicht das die höhere Leistung pro Takt nix mehr bringt. Vor allem weil man den i5-2500K weitaus besser übertakten kann, was dazu führt das man ihn länger nutzen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Richtig, und aufgrund des _meist_ besseren P/L V-Verhältnisses kann ich mir in sagen wir 10 Jahren eben 3 statt 2 CPUs kaufen, somit gleicht sich diese angebliche "zukunftssicherheit" wieder aus.





Und die passen alle auf einen Sockel oder musst du nebenbei noch ein paar neue Bretter kaufen?



MehmetB schrieb:


> Wenn ich für 200€ einen Intel-Vierkerner aber einen AMD-Sechskerner bekomme, dann ist letzter definitv zukunftssicherer, egal ob er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt insgesamt etvl. 10% langsamer ist.



Wo ist denn der AMD X6 zukunftssicher?
Der Intel Quad ist doch schon schneller als der AMD und daran wird sich auch in 10 Jahren nichts ändern.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist sehr zutreffend, du verstehst in nur mal wieder nicht.



Nö, der Vergleich ist völlig Hanebüchen, aber was anderes erwarte ich ja auch nicht. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du solltest das gleich einschränken - was du gerne "vergisst". 60% mehr sind 60% mehr, die in CPU-limitierten Anwendungen auch 1:1 durchschlagen. Spielst du natürlich in 25x16 mit einer GF 6200 TC, dann schlägt das nicht durch



Hab ich doch auch geschrieben, aber das betrifft ja nicht alle Games und ich weiß nicht, wer solche Games spielt.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Er wollte damit sicherlich zum Ausruck bringen das mehr Kerne die Zukunft sind, weil die Anwendungen paralleler arbeiten. Da vergisst er aber wie gesagt die höhere Leistung pro Takt und die bessere Übertaktbarkeit.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

Dann bezeichnest du also auch PCGH_Marc's Post als Hanebüchen, denn im Prinzip ist er gleicher Meinung wie ich, was die CPU-limitierten Anwendungen angeht.
In WinRAR z.B. ist ein 30% schnellerer Prozzi nunmal auch 30% schneller.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der AMD X6 zukunftssicher?
> Der Intel Quad ist doch schon schneller als der AMD und daran wird sich auch in 10 Jahren nichts ändern.


 

Du hasts schon wieder nicht verstanden.

Mal als Info:

Die Zukunft ist ganz klar MultiCore-Optimierung (kurzfristig natürlich nur in Anwendungen dies auch brauchen).


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. März 2011)

Ich bin ganz einfach mal gespannt was die PCGH´ler beim benchen rausbekommen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Schon komisch, einerseits redet er immer von Games, aber dieses Mal gehts nur um Anwendungen?
Und ich kann nicht erkennen, dass der X6 irgendwann mal an einem i5 2500 vorbei kommt, geht ja jetzt schon nichts, wieso also sollte es in 5 Jahren gehen? 



MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann bezeichnest du also auch PCGH_Marc's Post als Hanebüchen, denn im Prinzip ist er gleicher Meinung wie ich, was die CPU-limitierten Anwendungen angeht.


 
Du scheinst meine Posts einfach nicht richtig zu lesen, bzw. verstehst sie nicht.
Wenn du sie nicht verstehst, dann frag mich danach, aber unterlasse bitte sinnlose Vergleiche oder irgendwelche Anspielungen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann bezeichnest du also auch PCGH_Marc's Post als Hanebüchen, denn im Prinzip ist er gleicher Meinung wie ich, was die CPU-limitierten Anwendungen angeht.


 
Wüsste gern seit wann PCGh Autoren unfehlbar sind. Soll nicht heißen das er nicht recht hat aber nur weil Marc das sagt muss das nicht automatisch stimmen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon komisch, einerseits redet er immer von Games, aber dieses Mal gehts nur um Anwendungen?
> Und ich kann nicht erkennen, dass der X6 irgendwann mal an einem i5 2500 vorbei kommt, geht ja jetzt schon nichts, wieso also sollte es in 5 Jahren gehen?


 
Eigentlich bringt doch das mit dem erklären einfach nichts...einige wollen es nicht verstehen!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wüsste gern seit wann PCGh Autoren unfehlbar sind. Soll nicht heißen das er nicht recht hat aber nur weil Marc das sagt muss das nicht automatisch stimmen


 
Marc hat das doch richtig erkannt und ich stimme ihm da voll zu. In CPU limitierenden Games, wie z.B. Starcraft 2, bringt ein i5 2500 eine Menge, da hat der Phenom keine Chance, in GPU limitierten Games ist es Banane, welche CPU drin ist, nur eben hat der Intel den Vorteil, dass er für zukünftige Grafikkartengenerationen mehr Reserven hat als der Phenom. Eine GTX 680 rennt mit ihm besser als mit einem 955.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Eigentlich bringt doch das mit dem erklären einfach nichts...einige wollen es nicht verstehen!?


 
Jep, leider ja, oder sie verstehen die Posts nicht, aber dann kann man nett nachfragen und darauf hoffen, dass man es noch mal erklärt bekommt.


----------



## NZHALKO (20. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc
Lol hab ich hier was nicht mitbekommen? Willst du mir drohen? Sind wir hier in einem anderen rechtssystem wo meinungen verboten werden könen? Tests beweisen das AMD bei viel niedrigerem Preis meist gelichschnell ist. Sowohl in Games als auch in Benches. Inwiefern hängt doch sowiso immer vom Modell ab.

Ihr tut auch immer so als wäre Intel in allem besser und der Preis sei euch egal. Oder behauptet ihr, Geld wäre euch wurst.
Was ist euch lieber beim kauf nach Budget (und sagt bloß nicht das ihr nicht danach geht):

-Bessere CPU, schlechtere Graka
-langsamere CPU, schnellere Graka

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Dann bezeichnest du also auch PCGH_Marc's Post als Hanebüchen, denn im Prinzip ist er gleicher Meinung wie ich, was die CPU-limitierten Anwendungen angeht.


Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, meine Meinung selbst zu kommunizieren.

*@ NZHALKO*

Ich drohe dir nicht. Die Aussage, ein i7 (welcher?) sei schneller, aber 3x teurer als ein Phenom (I? Welcher?) ist schlicht falsch. Ich habe dich darauf hingewiesen solch eine Aussage nicht zu wiederholen. Denn sie ist OT und damit idR früher oder später Spam.



> Sind wir hier in einem anderen rechtssystem wo meinungen verboten werden könen?


Meinungen nicht, du aber kommunizierst es als Fakt. Es ist aber keiner und ich weise dich darauf hin. 



> Tests beweisen das AMD bei viel niedrigerem Preis meist gelichschnell ist. Sowohl in Games als auch in Benches. Inwiefern hängt doch sowiso immer vom Modell ab.


Dann bringe bitte fünf (5) Links und die aktuellen Preise der CPUs dazu. Denn idR ist Intel bei gleichem Preis in Spielen ähnlich schnell oder klar schneller. Es sei denn bei weit unter 100€-Zeug.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

@quanti: Ich habe auch nie gesagt das dass, was Marc gesagt hat, falsch ist

@NZHALKO:
Es ging ihm um deine Pauschalisierung, die völlig daneben war. Wenn dann komm mit stichfesten Punkten. Ansonsten ist deine Meinung pauschaler Blödsinn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @quanti: Ich habe auch nie gesagt das dass, was Marc gesagt hat, falsch ist


 
Marc hat doch auch völlig recht, aber meine Game Beispiele waren halt keine Games, die CPU limitierend sind, wo ist Modern Warfare also 60% schneller mit einem i5 2500k als mit einem Phenom 955 bei gleicher Grafikkarte und gleicher Auflösung?
Ist er nicht, aber der Intel bietet halt der zukünftigen Grafikkartengeneration mehr Reserven und auch deswegen wird er empfohlen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Entweder reden wir grad anneinander vorbei oder du liest meine Posts nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Entweder reden wir grad anneinander vorbei oder du liest meine Posts nicht


 
Ich hab dich schon verstanden, wir sind einer Meinung und das ist doch auch OK.


----------



## MehmetB (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Marc hat doch auch völlig recht, aber meine Game Beispiele waren halt keine Games, die CPU limitierend sind, wo ist Modern Warfare also 60% schneller mit einem i5 2500k als mit einem Phenom 955 bei gleicher Grafikkarte und gleicher Auflösung?


 
Was ein sinnloser Vergleich 

Mein Ferrari ist bei 30km/h nicht schneller als ein Fiat Panda mit 30km/h, so ein lahmes Auto aber auch, ist genau das gleiche.



"Entweder reden wir grad anneinander vorbei oder du liest meine Posts nicht "

Posts der anderen sind ihm immer herzlich egal...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Das musst du mit dem jeweiligen Mod klären, sorry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

MehmetB schrieb:


> Was ein sinnloser Vergleich
> 
> Mein Ferrari ist bei 30km/h nicht schneller als ein Fiat Panda mit 30km/h, so ein lahmes Auto aber auch.



Wieso sinnloser Vergleich, das sind halt Tatsachen.
Guck dir Shift an, oder The Force Unleashed, sind alles Games, die mit einem Phenom ebenso gut laufen wie mit dem i5. Aber niemand bestreitet, dass der i5 mehr Leistung hat, sieht man an Games wie Starcraft 2 oder Anno 1404.



MehmetB schrieb:


> Komisch, letzt im Konsolen vs. PC Thread haben "quantenslipstream" und "Fadi" andauernd nachweislich falsche Sachen behauptet, sogar Artikeln auf der Main und Wikipedia sinnlos widersprochen und alle haben sich über die zwei aufgeregt, da hatte ich mich bei einem Mod beschwert und es wurde mir gesagt, es sei kein Spam sondern nur eine Meinung...


 
Öhm, das hier ist ein anderer Thread mit einem anderen Thema, ich bitte dich also darum. Geschehnisse des eines Threads nicht auf einen anderen zu übertragen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Aber der Ferrari beschleunigt wohl wieder schneller aus den Kurven heraus 

Übrigens find ich quanti sehr nett, er scheint nur gern mal Dinge zu überlegen...er hat halt sehr viel im Kopf  Da ist das schon in ordnung wenn man etwas zerstreut ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber der Ferrari beschleunigt wohl wieder schneller aus den Kurven heraus
> 
> Übrigens find ich quanti sehr nett, er scheint nur gern mal Dinge zu überlegen...er hat halt sehr viel im Kopf  Da ist das schon in ordnung wenn man etwas zerstreut ist.


 
Auch beim anfahren ist er schneller weg...auch wenn er nicht schneller als 50 fährt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens find ich quanti sehr nett, er scheint nur gern mal Dinge zu überlegen...er hat halt sehr viel im Kopf  Da ist das schon in ordnung wenn man etwas zerstreut ist.


 
Öhm, wie meinst du das?
Marc hat doch seinen Standpunkt erklärt und ich stimme ihm da zu, in CPU limitierten Games spielt der i5 seine Power aus, woanders kann er es nicht, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist und du bis der Meinung wie Marc und ich auch und deswegen haben wir die gleiche Meinung und wenn jemand meine Posts nicht versteht, der kann mich gezielt darauf ansprechen, gerne auch per PN, aber ich mag es nicht, wenn mich einer persönlich angreift oder einen anderen Thread ausgräbt, der (für mich) abgehakt ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. März 2011)

Hat man jetzt schon Release Daten ?


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hat man jetzt schon Release Daten ?



Nein noch nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. März 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt...wie er in der Realität wird...


----------



## Star_KillA (20. März 2011)

Naja dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht mehr lange dauert und das die Intel was schönes entgegenbringen können ...
Vielleicht kommt 2012 ARM noch in den Desktop Markt , damit die Preise humaner werden


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

Das sind wir alle


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hat man jetzt schon Release Daten ?


 
Nur dass er bei der E³ vorgestellt werden soll, aber wann er in den Handel kommt, steht noch nicht fest.
Aber die ersten AM3+ Boards sollen schon im April kommen.


----------



## Hübie (20. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht mehr lange dauert und das die Intel was schönes entgegenbringen können ...
> Vielleicht kommt 2012 ARM noch in den Desktop Markt , damit die Preise humaner werden



Afaik ist ARM nur Entwickler, nicht Fertiger. Oder satteln die um? Ich prophezei denen jedoch eher ein Nischendasein. Via hatte zur Atomvorstellung das bessere Produkt, aber wo bitte sind die Kapazitäten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Da ARM eh nicht x86 kompatibel ist, ist es egal und erst mit Windows 8 kommt Microsoft um ARM zu unterstützen, was dann schon sehr gut ist, ein ARM Dual Core in einem Netbook ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Jup, dank Windowsunterstützung, und damit sicherlich auch verdammt viel Software, besteht da mal wirklich ne realistische Chance zumindest für den Laptop Markt, und der ist ja inzwischen wichtiger als der Desktop-Markt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ja, eben, darauf zielen alle, damit machst du derzeit die Kohle. Deswegen haben da auch alle extra Lösungen.
Mich interessiert der Zacate schon, gerade im Low Budget Markt, wo CPU Leistung eben nicht entscheidend ist, wird er seinen Weg machen.
(ich brauch mal wieder einen neuen Laptop )


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Du im Media-Markt Prospekt von uns ist auf der Titelseite nen E-350 Laptop für 349,-€ abgebildet mit dem Hinweis: "Keine Mitnahmegarantie"

Naja, find ich schon recht billig, und so schlecht sind die E-350 nicht wirklich. ATM gibt es ja nur noch etwas Treiber-Probleme soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Eigentlich sollte aber Videowiedergabe in Full-HD etc ohne Probleme möglich sein.

Ich denke, das Ding wird sich gut verkaufen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (20. März 2011)

Freue mich schon und Hoffe darauf mit dem Bulldozer den i7 in den Boden stampfen zu Können. Kein Sieg nach punkten, AMD schlägt zurück Intel geht zu Boden....8...9....10 KO in der Ersten Runde, ach ja
Das Intel trotz ihrer kriminellen methoden immer noch gekauft wird, werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Von mir aus ist momentan Intel schneller und das SB eine gute Preis/leistung hat, aber es interresiert mich einen s.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2011)

Von den "kriminellen methoden" wissen halt nur gefühlte 0,73%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Von den "kriminellen methoden" wissen halt nur gefühlte 0,73%.


 
Und Media Markt hat nie gesagt, dass sie von Intel übern Tisch gezogen worden.


----------



## Schulkind (20. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Von den "kriminellen methoden" wissen halt nur gefühlte 0,73%.




Die da wären?
Das bisschen Marktmacht ausspielen & die Konkurrenz niedermachen gibt es doch in fast jeder Branche.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Die da wären?
> Das bisschen Marktmacht ausspielen & die Konkurrenz niedermachen gibt es doch in fast jeder Branche.


 
Klar gibts die, aber wenn man dafür illegale Methoden anwendet und dann noch erwischt wird, ist das schon mehr als dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar gibts die, aber wenn man dafür illegale Methoden anwendet und dann noch erwischt wird, ist das schon mehr als dumm gelaufen.


 
So schauts aus, und dem Handel mit Knebelverträgen seine Produkte zu guten Preisen anzubieten, wenn Sie eben nur Intels verkaufen, oder halt dumm dastehen lassen, ist halt einfach kriminell...


----------

